# Jeebsy's Glasgow Farmers Market Stall



## DoubleShot

jeebsy

How did the coffee stall at the weekend go? Sorry if it's been discussed elsewhere but didn't notice a thread about it?


----------



## jeebsy

The first one is this weekend


----------



## Phil104

DoubleShot said:



> jeebsy
> 
> How did the coffee stall at the weekend go? Sorry if it's been discussed elsewhere but didn't notice a thread about it?


I was also anticipating a thread in its own right when the time comes.


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> I was also anticipating a thread in its own right when the time comes.


If you hear nothing you know it's probably been sufficiently disastrous to be banished from memory and never talked about again...


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> If you hear nothing you know it's probably been sufficiently disastrous to be banished from memory and never talked about again...


That's not going to happen; some apprehension is understandable balanced with positive self talk and a forum group hug.


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> That's not going to happen; some apprehension is understandable balanced with positive self talk and a forum group hug.


As long as my equipment works it should go OK but i'm visualising worst case scenarios for a bit of a reality check....i'm seeing people spitting their flat whites out appauled they taste of strawberry milkshake instead of 'coffee'


----------



## DoubleShot

Probably worth considering something a little more...'middle of the road' taste wise whilst trying to build up a customer base, rather than going straight in with something fancy like strawberry milkshake flavoured coffee and scaring the punters off!


----------



## jeebsy

Who aspires to middle of the road? Dare to be different.


----------



## DoubleShot

Not as in quality but as in tasting notes. i.e. something that tastes more like traditional coffee rather than say a milkshake which might not appeal to everyone. Only a suggestion.


----------



## jeebsy

Nah. Where's the fun in that? If it goes down like a lead balloon i'll choose a more coffee coffee for next time round but i want to bring something different to the table.


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> *As long as my equipment works it should go OK* but i'm visualising worst case scenarios for a bit of a reality check....i'm seeing people spitting their flat whites out appauled they taste of strawberry milkshake instead of 'coffee'


Ain't that the truth for many things in life ;-)


----------



## Drewster

Phil104 said:


> That's not going to happen; some apprehension is understandable balanced with positive self talk and a forum group hug.


And if that fails you know you can rely on us to rip the pish out of you mercilessly!


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> If it goes down like a lead balloon i'll choose a more coffee coffee for next time round but i want to bring something different to the table.


I'd go with a more conservative strategy of getting punters in first, let the word of mouth spread 'then' introduce something different. If you have next to no punters from the start because they don't like what you're serving, could become an uphill struggle. Bad word spreads like wild fire!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> I'd go with a more conservative strategy of getting punters in first, let the word of mouth spread 'then' introduce something different. If you have next to no punters from the start because they don't like what you're serving, could become an uphill struggle. Bad word spreads like wild fire!


If i was opening a shop i'd have a coffee with more traditional tasting notes as the house bean and something more out there as a guest, but with a stall with minimal overheads i'm taking the risky route.


----------



## Milanski

Where you doing this?


----------



## jeebsy

Farmer's markets in Glasgow


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> Farmer's markets in Glasgow


Nice one









The Fracino Classic I bought for the very same idea is still sitting in it's packaging, so good luck to you.

Looking forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## Glenn

Posts moved from Wanted thread...


----------



## Jon

Milanski said:


> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fracino Classic I bought for the very same idea is still sitting in it's packaging, so good luck to you.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how it went.


Yes I managed a similar number of outings too...


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> If i was opening a shop i'd have a coffee with more traditional tasting notes as the house bean and something more out there as a guest, but with a stall with minimal overheads i'm taking the risky route.


I assume, in any event, you will have a random tasting notes generator for customers as one of your unique selling points.


----------



## Xpenno

Awesome mate, great idea, l and props for having the balls to go out there and do it!!!


----------



## Jon

Phil104 said:


> I assume, in any event, you will have a random tasting notes generator for customers as one of your unique selling points.


Not that I'm trying to make work for you but you could generate some hype and sales by having 3 different boxes each with 3 different tasting notes on the outside. Each person sticks a ticket in the box they think they're tasting and you could give away a 250g bag to the randomly drawn winner from the correct entries.

Just an idea.


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> I assume, in any event, you will have a random tasting notes generator for customers as one of your unique selling points.


"I'm getting summer fruits, wildebeest and Debbie McGee's socks from this"


----------



## funinacup

Looking forward to swinging by!


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> Looking forward to swinging by!


No pressure!


----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> I'd go with a more conservative strategy....


No. This is a Wylie Coyote moment. Jeebsy is strapping an ACME rocket powered Strawberry Milkshake espresso cart to his back. We all want him to succeed. And if not there'll be a Jeebsy shaped hole in the ground at the bottom of some canyon.

Keep your 'middle of the road coffee coffee'. Who likes that wise ass running bird anyway!


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> No pressure!


Not at all mate.


----------



## DoubleShot

funinacup said:


>


Michael could teach you how to present your punters with pours like above. Business would really take off like an ACME sky rocket for sure then!


----------



## jeebsy

Michael has taught me how to present my punters with pours like the above.... http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19584-An-afternoon-s-training-with-funinacup (alas I suspect i am many thousands of pours practice away from getting anything like the above)


----------



## Eyedee

jeebsy said:


> Michael has taught me how to present my punters with pours like the above.... http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19584-An-afternoon-s-training-with-funinacup (alas I suspect i am many thousands of pours practice away from getting anything like the above)


I think you're pretty close to that, never mind loads of practice, by your own admission you were only a twitch away









Ian


----------



## Daren

What time and where is this happening Jeebsy - I need somewhere to take my coach excursion passengers for coffee. Will you be OK to cater for 48 people in one go?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Good luck Jeebsy, hope it all goes well and sounds like you have a customers already. Getting it done man!!


----------



## froggystyle

Hope it goes well fella, shame its so far away as I reckon a few forum members would have dropped by.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Hope it goes well fella, shame its so far away as I reckon a few forum members would have dropped by.


It's not far away if you live in central Scotland


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> "I'm getting summer fruits, wildebeest and Debbie McGee's socks from this"


What's that about my socks?


----------



## Phil104

And, entirely seriously, your tasting notes will inevitably contain some unique to Scotland flavours (and for my information, because I genuinely don't know, would I be right in thinking that Debbie Mcgee's socks are not a particular Scottish flavour?).


----------



## funinacup

I'm holding out for that Irn Bru acidity...


----------



## AussieEx

It's a balanced cup, that Irn Bru, with sweetness and notes of orange peel, too


----------



## jeebsy

Wham bar acidity up front gently giving way to a highland toffee finish


----------



## AussieEx

Best as a straight shot, though, pulled in the ristretto range. Works as a piccolo but too much milk and you lose that lovely complexity. Great mouthfeel.


----------



## funinacup

Got anything with a tablet sweetness in milk?

That actually sounds amazing.


----------



## cracker666

Jeebsy, good luck fella with the market stall.


----------



## Dark Side

jeebsy said:


> "I'm getting summer fruits, wildebeest and Debbie McGee's socks from this"


"You'll like this, not a lot, but you'll like it".


----------



## iroko

Good luck, hope everything goes well.


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy

Do you watch The Apprentice (UK)? There was an episode in either the last series or the penultimate one where one of the tasks was setting up a coffee stall. Some things to avoid doing and maybe a few positive pointers also. Worth a watch for entertainment not just education. 

Edit: Selling coffee also featured in series 3 episode 1.


----------



## Spooks

Would have loved to have came through to Glasgow to support you this weekend but working Saturday, good luck


----------



## oddknack

Good luck jeebsy, you will be awesome. Don't forget a tips jar


----------



## CallumT

This is awesome, farmers markets can be a mixed bunch. Ballsy, I knew you had something planned it just now all makes sense; Using the Brewt?


----------



## Dallah

Best of luck, I'd be there but 3.5 hours each way is a bit far, even for a decent flat white.

Who better than yourself to educate the willing into the next wave of coffee?


----------



## jeebsy

CallumT said:


> This is awesome, farmers markets can be a mixed bunch. Ballsy, I knew you had something planned it just now all makes sense; Using the Brewt?


Cheers. Might work, might not but want to give it a try.

Plan is to use the Brewtus aye, if i can do 15 coffee an hour i'll be happy, 25 i'll be well pleased and think it should cope with those volumes.


----------



## Dallah

Possibly stupid question but...

Are you running a generator for fridge, grinder and Brewtus? Or do they have electric points?

Your idea has given me an idea for North Wales, maybe a way for me to justify the spend on a proper setup.


----------



## jeebsy

Market provides power. The one this weekend has mains but the other one i might do (if this goes OK) is ran from generators.


----------



## Neill

Good luck with this. If i saw an EK on the bench id be straight over, hope your customers like star anise









Who roasted your milk shake flavoured coffee or is it a trade secret?


----------



## Dallah

Ta Jeebsy. Just believe you can do it and don't get flustered by the small stuff. Don't hold yourself to too high a bar, its not your home the elements are not in your control and a couple of seconds on the extraction aren't the end of the world.

From my years in the theatre, only you notice your own mistakes, most people will think that its great and that was the way you intended it.


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Good luck with this. If i saw an EK on the bench id be straight over, hope your customers like star anise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who roasted your milk shake flavoured coffee or is it a trade secret?


http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/rockomountainreserve/



ridland said:


> Ta Jeebsy. Just believe you can do it and don't get flustered by the small stuff. Don't hold yourself to too high a bar, its not your home the elements are not in your control and a couple of seconds on the extraction aren't the end of the world.
> 
> From my years in the theatre, only you notice your own mistakes, most people will think that its great and that was the way you intended it.


I used to do club nights, some went well, others not so well so learned a few lessons from that. Having the machine and grinder out in the Scottish elements is going to be a wildcard but just got to get on with it.


----------



## drude

Good luck - great to see someone here trying out their skills on the public.

You've reminded me to try those Foundry beans too - just ordered a kg


----------



## GCGlasgow

froggystyle said:


> Hope it goes well fella, shame its so far away as I reckon a few forum members would have dropped by.


5 minute walk for me....i'll pop over for a coffee and a bit of support. Good luck


----------



## coffeechap

Good luck mate


----------



## Thecatlinux

Keep it simple and trust yourself and your capabilities and all shall be well.

trying to get your fellow country men to part with thier silver may be more challenging than getting your extractions right .


----------



## robti

Jeesby, where exactly is it and at what time, will see if I can pop in for one if local


----------



## GCGlasgow

robti said:


> Jeesby, where exactly is it and at what time, will see if I can pop in for one if local


Farmers market is in partick just off Dumbarton rd along from partick cross...not sure of times but think its about 9-2


----------



## jeebsy

Mansfield Park at junction of Dumbarton Road and Hyndland St. It's officially on 10-2 but i'm going to set up about 8 and try to flog some coffee to the other traders while they set up.

On a related note, OI OI

  IMAG1473 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Made an aeropress and a split pour flattie earlier, it's even better than I remember from LSOL. Knockout coffee


----------



## Scotford

wht grinder are you going to be using?


----------



## jeebsy

EK...any profits will eventually be reinvested into an on demand for espresso


----------



## Scotford

If i were you id dial in a recipe and pre weigh doses.


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> Mansfield Park at junction of Dumbarton Road and Hyndland St. It's officially on 10-2 but i'm going to set up about 8 and *try to flog some coffee to the other traders while they set up.*


As an ex-frequenter of various markets and shows I would say that this is a great idea!

One suggestion:

a) Give them a discount and tell them to pop back through out the day... possibly let them set a tab and pay up at the end....

(Giving the tab pretty well means they'll come back a few times - most people are honest and will pay up at the end without you even needing to tot up any thing)

That way you (very quickly) get good contacts for other events, they will probably steer a few extra punters your way and you could even get some quid-pro-quo deals from their produce.


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> If i were you id dial in a recipe and pre weigh doses.


Recipe will be sorted tomorrow but won't be able to pre-weigh doses - gave my dosing tins away a couple of months ago like a big flaming galah



Drewster said:


> As an ex-frequenter of various markets and shows I would say that this is a great idea!
> 
> One suggestion:
> 
> a) Give them a discount and tell them to pop back through out the day... possibly let them set a tab and pay up at the end....
> 
> (Giving the tab pretty well means they'll come back a few times - most people are honest and will pay up at the end without you even needing to tot up any thing)
> 
> That way you (very quickly) get good contacts for other events, they will probably steer a few extra punters your way and you could even get some quid-pro-quo deals from their produce.


Had planned to give them a bit of a discount but not the tab - will bear it in mind. Cheers!


----------



## Xpenno

Good luck for the weekend. You've certainly got the right beans, gear and skills to make it work. I'm sure the punters will love it!


----------



## Phil104

Go Jeebsy&#8230;. hope the weather is good or good enough and overall it turns out to be a good experience with satisfied punters and a satisfied you.


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> Go Jeebsy&#8230;. hope the weather is good or good enough and overall it turns out to be a good experience with satisfied punters and a satisfied you.


Putting a positive spin on it there's an 80% chance of sun tomorrow so fingers crossed.

Good outcomes would be equipment works, most people enjoy the coffee and I sell 50-60 drinks over the course. They should be achievable (as long as it's dry)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Average Joe public will have their eyes opened to good coffee mate, they might not understand the ins and outs but 99% people know good taste when it hits.......I remember that jaw dropping first sip that turned me onto this lark properly!

I would be more worried about the forum members who turn up and do know something about coffee lol.......naaahhh I jest about them, they will love it also, *rope them in to giving you hand!!*

*
You may even convert some people fully to the darkside with your skills!! Walk in the park man, truth!*


----------



## Dallah

Good luck tomorrow. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Putting a positive spin on it there's an 80% chance of sun tomorrow so fingers crossed.
> 
> Good outcomes would be equipment works, most people enjoy the coffee and I sell 50-60 drinks over the course. They should be achievable (as long as it's dry)


So the weather should smile&#8230; I forgot to ask and you might have said, and if it's not a daft question - why are you doing it? I started thinking about it when I read what your outcomes are. You could add in whatever you learn about having the courage to take the risk to put yourself out there. I guess there's not many of us on the forum that would tackle it. (Changing the solenoid on the classic is one thing.)


----------



## Jon

GCGlasgow said:


> Farmers market is in partick just off Dumbarton rd along from partick cross...not sure of times but think its about 9-2


I'm guessing that's above London, yeah?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Best of luck to you, I hope it goes well and it becomes the success it deserves to be. Your coffee always looks so lush in the photos ive seen so Im sure the punters will love it.


----------



## Chockymonster

Best of luck


----------



## Obnic

jonc said:


> I'm guessing that's above London, yeah?


Top of the M1, turn left mate.

View attachment 12956


----------



## Jon

Obnic said:


> Top of the M1, turn left mate.


M1? M1?

Oh?! That's the North side of London, I seem to recall?!


----------



## Daren

Jeebsy - all you need to do is make coffee half as good as CostaBucks and you'll smash it... easy!

I'm not going to wish you good luck as I know you'll nail it mate!


----------



## Scotford

North of London? You mean Arsenal?


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> North of London? You mean Arsenal?


Isn't it just mud and sheep when you go North of London? I once met someone who reckoned he'd gone there once... I couldn't understand a word the peasant said?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Isn't it just mud and sheep when you go North of London? I once met someone who reckoned he'd gone there once... I couldn't understand a word the peasant said?


Oi .........


----------



## Scotford

I thought it was just wasteland up there


----------



## froggystyle

Scotford said:


> I thought it was just wasteland up there


ha check out, few weeks in the big smoke!!


----------



## Scotford

froggystyle said:


> ha check out, few weeks in the big smoke!!


Haha, *back home*


----------



## Jon

Where's the good coffee grown? South of London.

Where do I live? South of London.

2 undeniable facts. (So I must live in a cool place.)


----------



## DoubleShot

Okay folks, the countdown has begun, less than 12 hours until setting up begins of jeebsy's coffee stand...


----------



## Neill

Speaking of Jeebsy's coffee stand, what have you actually called it (apologies if I have missed this in a previous post). Make sure you get some photos.


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> So the weather should smile&#8230; I forgot to ask and you might have said, and if it's not a daft question - why are you doing it? I started thinking about it when I read what your outcomes are. You could add in whatever you learn about having the courage to take the risk to put yourself out there. I guess there's not many of us on the forum that would tackle it. (Changing the solenoid on the classic is one thing.)


Just to see if it's something i enjoy doing, really. Don't want to be doing my current job forever so if it goes well could lead to an eventual exit strategy, or if it doesn't/I don't enjoy it then can lay the cafe idea to bed. Also think it's good to go outside your comfort zone from time to time, and this will definitely make me uncomfortable.


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Speaking of Jeebsy's coffee stand, what have you actually called it (apologies if I have missed this in a previous post). Make sure you get some photos.


it's called It All Started Here


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> it's called It All Started Here


And hopefully it does. Good luck.


----------



## mremanxx

Thoughts are with you tomorrow Jeebsy.

This is what you want to go with the coffee mate. some nice pain de campagne


----------



## jeebsy

Beautiful! (there's a strict embargo on cakes/baked goods on my stall :-( )


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Speaking of Jeebsy's coffee stand&#8230; Make sure you get some photos.


Ultimately there's going to be a Gregory's Girl style movie, crowd funded by many forum members all of whom will recall where they were when it all started&#8230;.here. I'm feeling the crackle of tension, apprehension and excitement on your behalf Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy

@funinacup dropped something off earlier, and full of confidence i offered to make him an espresso...44 out in 19 seconds wasn't quite what I had planned (although he was polite and said it was nice). Grinder was two notches off. Need to be tight with the details tomorrow.


----------



## DoubleShot

Been said many times already, good luck jeebsy. May everything fall in line for you tomorrow.


----------



## mremanxx

Where is the market Jeebsy? I hate going through to Weegieland....always get bloody lost

If I make it I want a nice flat white,, non of that espresso shite


----------



## GCGlasgow

Its not far from Partick train station if the train is an option.


----------



## jeebsy

Good omens already, just went to disconnect my machine, turned the wee tap thing at the y connector off the isolate it, disconnected the pipe then pow! Mains pressure water in my face for about ten seconds. The the y thing is jiggered.


----------



## jeebsy

Please don't travel 40 miles just for a flat white....it'll end in disappointment.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Best of luck, Jeebsy - keep calm and carry on


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good luck Will , have fun and enjoy it ...send some tweets out tomorrow ( I'm following both accounts )


----------



## garydyke1

Have fun matey.

''A strong expresso with three sugars please pal ''

''this drink is too cold''

''this drink is sour, is your milk off??''


----------



## DoubleShot

For all of us too far darn sarth (excuse the poor attempt at a Geordie accent, sorry!) to make it there, if you can manage it please post a photo or two of your stand. Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy

All packed up and ready to roll:

  IMAG1479 by wjheenan, on Flickr



garydyke1 said:


> Have fun matey.
> 
> ''A strong expresso with three sugars please pal ''
> 
> ''this drink is too cold''
> 
> ''this drink is sour, is your milk off??''


I was going to do a supplementary sign preemptively addressing these issues but decided against it. Will regret that decision when explaining for the umpteenth time with the milk is barely lukewarm.


----------



## DoubleShot

Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## Jon

Is that Brewtus powder coated?

Looks epic.

P.s. hope all goes well.


----------



## DoubleShot

jonc said:


> Is that Brewtus powder coated?
> 
> Looks epic.


Yes it is.

Reminds me of Epic_Espresso videos, where is he lately, been very quiet?


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Is that Brewtus powder coated?


  P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Sure is

Ps cheers


----------



## Colio07

Good luck Jeebsy!


----------



## Eyedee

Knock em dead Jeebsy.

Pictures are expected









Ian


----------



## jeebsy

To use a technical Scottish term, it's pishing doon.


----------



## owlb

And blowing a gale. They sometimes have to close the market when it's too windy. Good luck and I hope you only get blown away by the response...!


----------



## jeebsy

It's due to ease off by 10am so fingers extra crossed.


----------



## NickdeBug

Good luck Jeebsy.

Land anchors might be prudent!


----------



## MarkyP

Good luck jeebsy... And remember the customer is always right!


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> It's not far away if you live in central Scotland


That is very true..... unfortunately anywhere even reasonably civilised is a long way from central Scotland! ;-)

Hope the day goes well!!!


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

rain before 7 stop by 11, good luck jeebsy...


----------



## DoubleShot

You all set up now and ready to go jeebsy?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Can confirm he's all set up, Just been down for a coffee, and very nice it was too. Same cant be said for the weather but hopefully it settles down. Nice meeting you Jeebsy and good luck with it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice one, GCGlasgow! How's that for some forum love!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Though I did say if it all goes tits up and bankrupts him could I have first dibs on his gear!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 12983


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice tidy stand there jeebsy. Sorry for sounding thick but I'm not following the numbering system on the chalkboard? Surely that's not pricing? i.e. 2.0 for espresso etc? Ordering code or does one add an extra zero onto the end for the price? Very cheap, if that's the case!


----------



## Jon

Very cool


----------



## Phil104

DoubleShot said:


> For all of us too far darn sarth (excuse the poor attempt at a Geordie accent, sorry!) to make it there, if you can manage it please post a photo or two of your stand. Thanks.


I wouldn't go round Glasgow trying to attempt a Geordie accent!


----------



## DoubleShot

Phil104 said:


> I wouldn't go round Glasgow trying to attempt a Geordie accent!


Ha ha. No chance. It was my poor attempt at humour after seeing a similar post a while back (the other one was better from memory!)


----------



## Phil104

Jeebsy's Glasgow Farmers Market Stall

The stand looks the real deal. Hope the weather has stayed kind (looks like it had been raining). I'll have a filter with an espresso chaser, please.


----------



## Phil104

DoubleShot said:


> Ha ha. No chance. It was my poor attempt at humour after seeing a similar post a while back (the other one was better from memory!)


Actually, I ddi think it was funny when I read it - it reminded me of the countless conversations I have had with sartheners about UK geography - the perspective narrows so dramatically after Watford that essentially the North becomes about 5 miles wide - so Newcastle, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Dundee, Aberdeen are essentially suburbs of one another, the Outer Hebrides are just off Liverpool and Shetland and Orkney somewhere off the coast by Hull.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't think you'll see many EK43 grinders on farmers' markets. Not to mention Bonavita electric kettles. Hope you do very well, jeebsy.


----------



## aaroncornish

good luck for your first day Jeebsy! Have a great day


----------



## JGF

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think you'll see many EK43 grinders on farmers' markets...


Really hope the weather clears up for you and it is a busy day - how could anyone walk past a grinder (and Brewtus for that matter) like that and not want to try it?! Good luck!


----------



## Step21

Windy & wet up here today, might put the punters off coming out. Hope he's got some shelter!


----------



## DoubleShot

Any updates jeebsy on how busy you were on your first day?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Shh! You'll spoil the latte art he's doing as we type?)


----------



## jeebsy

11054465_10200148890761702_2929387532426320828_o by wjheenan, on Flickr

That's me home now - pretty happy.

Got there just after 8 and it was wild, horizontal rain. Would wipe the stall down then two seconds later it would be soaking again. Was almost ready to chuck it then the people next to me wrapped cling film round the sides of their stall to weatherproof it. Quick trip across the road to Tesco and we were in business.

I took two sets of scales as a precaution. The wind meant the stall wasn't steady and the Acaias were drifting by 2-3 grams because of the vibrations. Switched to the backup scales but they switched themselves off and wouldn't turn back on. Had to make do with the Acaias but then they started malfunctioning (funinacup's had the same problem - they take forever to turn on and when they do aren't very responsive). They display is also impossible to read in daylight which was a bit of a stress.

Grinder and machine behaved impeccably, EK was actually really consistent and only needed a couple of small adjustments over the course. Would still like an on-demand for milky drinks and keep the EK for EKspresso and filter though, would really help with workflow.

There were a few comedy moments - had two cups under the spouts pouring a shot then a big gust of wind blew and the two streams started pouring almost horizontally. Same when trying to pour milk, you'd be in the middle of the cup then the wind would blow and there'd be milk all over the counter.

I meant to keep a record of how many coffees I sold but it was too windy to have paper on the stall. Got through just under a kilo of beans but that was doing split pours so got two drinks out a shot if two were ordered together (if not i just drank the other one). Reckon 40-ish drinks with only two being filter. Charged other stallholders a quid for drinks but think that was a bit cheap in retrospect. The regulars said it was a really quiet market because of the weather so think my target of 60 drinks is achievable on a nicer day. The woman at the stall beside us said 90% of her business is regular customers so once you build that up you start doing much better.

Feedback was really good, very pleased with that. One of the first drinks I sold was to a chef who had a stall doing cooking demonstrations and he commented on the fruit coming through the milk, he came back three times! The only other stall who does coffee (they just have a filter machine) got a flat white then came back for another two shortly after. A wee old woman came back round to say how much she enjoyed and quite a few others hung about while drinking their coffee and were complimentary about it. Was nice to get feedback, although credit to Foundry for the amazing beans. Only three people added sugar too.

I'd be hesitant about going out in a downpour, but will definitely be back (in a fortnight probably)



DoubleShot said:


> Sorry for sounding thick but I'm not following the numbering system on the chalkboard? Surely that's not pricing? i.e. 2.0 for espresso etc? Ordering code or does one add an extra zero onto the end for the price?


That's how wanky people do their menus/pricing these days - 2.0 is £2.00


----------



## Jon

Phil104 said:


> Actually, I ddi think it was funny when I read it - it reminded me of the countless conversations I have had with sartheners about UK geography - the perspective narrows so dramatically after Watford that essentially the North becomes about 5 miles wide - so Newcastle, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Dundee, Aberdeen are essentially suburbs of one another, the Outer Hebrides are just off Liverpool and Shetland and Orkney somewhere off the coast by Hull.


Are they not!?!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Will well done , keep it up mate

Glad to hear your first footsteps into the coffee world went well....!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice one jeebsy, sounds a success and had it not been for the rain and gusty wind I have no doubt you'd have achieved your 60+ target. Well done!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well done, jeebsy - start of greater things.


----------



## Mrboots2u

You have longer hair and are prettier than i remember you being last time we met


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> You have longer hair and are prettier than i remember you being last time we met


My sister came along for a coffee at 10am and ended up getting roped into doing a shift - watching the shots while I did the milk, getting cups etc lined up - great help.


----------



## DoubleShot

Was gonna ask if the lady in photo was a 'helper'?


----------



## coffeechap

well done dude, that brewtus has done some distance, great that you are giving it a go. You need to grow that beard in order to fit in with the speciality coffee crowd


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looks like you had a dreek day, weather-wise - just think what it will be like when Spring finally kicks off and we get some sun and warmth.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looks like you had a dreek day, weather-wise - just think what it will be like when Spring finally kicks off and we get some sun and warmth.


Yeah, people weren't really hanging about today - pick up what they wanted and get back indoors ASAP. On a nicer day when people come down for a wander and a browse things should be much busier. The annoying thing was when you had one or two people waiting, people were much more likely to come over which caused bottlenecks. Lost a couple of customers because of the wait. Could do with another group....


----------



## jeebsy

One thing I need to sort for next time is my drip tray...was using this massively prototype effort today so I could get scales and take away cups under the group - it's built from wood, tin foil and mesh for car air vents! Reduces the height of the factory tray enough but looks like a piece of shit.

  IMAG1484 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## mremanxx

jeebsy said:


> To use a technical Scottish term, it's pishing doon.


Yeh sorry mate got up looked out the windows and changed my mind, wish I hadn't my wife made me take her to the dog rescue place

Hope it went well


----------



## jeebsy

mremanxx said:


> Yeh sorry mate got up looked out the windows and changed my mind, wish I hadn't my wife made me take her to the dog rescue place
> 
> Hope it went well


Did you end up getting a dug?


----------



## mremanxx

DoubleShot said:


> Nice tidy stand there jeebsy. Sorry for sounding thick but I'm not following the numbering system on the chalkboard? Surely that's not pricing? i.e. 2.0 for espresso etc? Ordering code or does one add an extra zero onto the end for the price? Very cheap, if that's the case!


He's old it's 2 shillings


----------



## TomBurtonArt

2 1/2 £ is a great price for a capp/latte. Glad it went well. Would love to have a proper travelling barista at farmers markets around these parts.


----------



## Phil104

Brilliant, Jeebsy, sounds like a great start from there (or here) - it can only get better if the market was quiet and you have established a presence. Well done - I bet you're knackered now but hopefully knackered and happy. And what a star of a sister. Have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## mremanxx

jeebsy said:


> Did you end up getting a dug?


Names on the fecking list

You have to be interviewed first, thought I was going for a bloody job

Glad your first day worked, it can only get better it's nearly summer in Scotland you doing the farmer market circuit or sticking to the same one?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done dude , glad it went well if I had of been closer I would have sampled your wares


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Wonder if you could make a weatherproof OSB windbreak to go around your machine/grinder. You could even spray a Jeeby logo onto the front. This would make the whole thing much easier for you and if done well would look really nice.

Have you thought about teaming up with a roaster to sell the beans you're cooking with, taking a small cut and promoting the roaster at the same time?


----------



## jeebsy

What's an OSB windbreak? I know what a windbreaker is, more the OSB bit...loads of people had tarp round the back where we're standing in that pic but wasn't sure if that would really help (would stop the rain btu might make the wind swirl about inside)


----------



## drude

Congratulations - sounds like it went really well, especially considering the weather.


----------



## Neill

Well done, sounds like a good start. What about a clear piece of Perspex bent to form 3 sides and weighted at the bottom. Just over the height of the machine. That might keep the wind out from where you need to pour.


----------



## Dylan

Well done Jeebsy, shame about the weather but a good amount sold anyway.


----------



## JohnPrime

OSB = oriented strand board. Very hardy sheeting, a bit like plywood but vv cheap and can be made to look quite nice.


----------



## The resurrection

Well done mate must admit feared the worst for ya when I looked out this morning rain was horizontal on the east side. Time for you to spend your well earned on a few beers


----------



## glevum

Phil104 said:


> I wouldn't go round Glasgow trying to attempt a Geordie accent!


Reminds me of Jocks v the Geordies in the Dandy comic. As a kid i prefered the jocks as the Geordies had weird stick legs.


----------



## hotmetal

That's a blast from the past! I remember one where the Geordies got an oil drum and nailed shoes to it and rolled it down a hill to try to trick the Jocks into thinking there were more of them. Or something.


----------



## DoubleShot

Remember Dandy comic but not the finer intricacies of these Geordie stories.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

jeebsy said:


> What's an OSB windbreak? I know what a windbreaker is, more the OSB bit...loads of people had tarp round the back where we're standing in that pic but wasn't sure if that would really help (would stop the rain btu might make the wind swirl about inside)












Imagine something like this but wider, with your machine and grinder on. Drip tray waste tank and knock drawer could go under the platform. Would need sufficient space for you to be able to work behind it so a gap of perhaps 50cm between your machine and grinder, would just block the wind and make your workspace neater and would keep the magic alive for your punters. The 'front' side could be decorated with a stencilled logo/type.


----------



## El carajillo

OSB = oriented strand board, a form of cheap?plywood type material composed of compressed wood flakes ?. Often seen forming hoardings around shop alterations and building sites. Available in various thicknesses. Not realy suitable for frequent wetting unless sealed /painted.


----------



## garydyke1

Jeebs well done mate. Big respect for having the balls to do it.

I suspect youre buzzing now


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Jeebs well done mate. Big respect for having the balls to do it.
> 
> I suspect youre buzzing now


I'm knackered, about to put a film on but expecting to fall asleep pretty quickly and wouldn't mind if i didn't wake up until the morning.

Noticed when i reconnected my machine that the stopcock has a slow drip, probably won't be able to sleep properly worrying about that though...


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> I'm knackered, about to put a film on but expecting to fall asleep pretty quickly and wouldn't mind if i didn't wake up until the morning.
> 
> Noticed when i reconnected my machine that the stopcock has a slow drip, probably won't be able to sleep properly worrying about that though...


Have a coffee lol

Looked good, well done! At least the weather is getting better (..er, warmer maybe lol)


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> Noticed when i reconnected my machine that the stopcock has a slow drip, probably won't be able to sleep properly worrying about that though...


Possibly fixable yourself once you've determined what's causing the leak:

http://www.home-repair-central.com/water-shut-off-valves-introduction.html


----------



## Spooks

Well done Jeebsy, horrid weather today so chapeau for staying out in that.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Possibly fixable yourself once you've determined what's causing the leak:
> 
> http://www.home-repair-central.com/water-shut-off-valves-introduction.html


I did make a paltry attempt at tightening the gland nut but i'm scared about this:



> *What Can Go Wrong?* - Water, that's what can go wrong. Messing with an old valve may make the situation worse. A small leak may become a big leak.


----------



## DoubleShot

Probably best to put a container underneath to collect any drips over night then head to a local DIY store in the morning unless you are well equipped and have spare washers etc on hand?


----------



## jeebsy

There's a bowl under it now; reluctant to mess with anything connected to the mains as it would need turned off in the street if I made an arse of it and this would affect at least eight flats. Probably a job for a plumber.


----------



## Phil104

glevum said:


> Reminds me of Jocks v the Geordies in the Dandy comic. As a kid i prefered the jocks as the Geordies had weird stick legs.


Here you go:


----------



## Milanski

Congrats Jeebsy on what sounds like a success considering the rain.


----------



## CallumT

Congrats Jeebs, two feet first no armbands!


----------



## Scotford

Glad to hear it went well Jeebs. How many coffees did you do over the day? How did you cope with single dosing?


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't count, reckon about 40 though. Single dosing was OK 80% of the time but when there was a rush (ie more than one person waiting) and when the scales stopped working properly it really slowed me down. It's a bit soon to buy a on OD grinder though so will probably pre-weigh 20 for next time and then just keep that topped up during the day.


----------



## Scotford

*ahem*

Told yer so


----------



## jeebsy

I knew that would be the weak point in the workflow but couldn't really do much about with without suitable containers. For the first time i'm really pleased with how it went but that's defo something to work on for the next one.


----------



## c_squared

Well done jeebsy, good to hear the first event went well!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

You've done great Jeebsy. It's so tiring and people don't realise how much effort it takes to get everything up and running properly. I can relate to the horizontal pours, we've had that problem before now and it's really hard to break the wind (ahem) effectively when it gets past a certain point.

I'd suggest getting a royal, Robur or something on the case and then you can use your EK for spro only drinks and brewed.

It's totally different when the weather is better - trying to keep up with the demand becomes the main challenge there. We regularly do 200+ drinks in a 4-6 hour market and even with 2 groups, 2 grinders and 3 people, it can be tough to keep on top of everything. Throw in having to deal with waste, water supply etc and it can be extremely frantic. Still, I love markets and getting the feedback from people not used to specialty coffee is a real buzz. You were brave going for the Yirg rather than a more obvious crowd pleaser - good on you.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Oh, and you should think about selling retail coffee too, especially if you combine a bag with a drink, it can work out well. It's easy to shift 40+ bags on a busy day and 10ish even when there are no crowds.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> You've done great Jeebsy. It's so tiring and people don't realise how much effort it takes to get everything up and running properly. I can relate to the horizontal pours, we've had that problem before now and it's really hard to break the wind (ahem) effectively when it gets past a certain point.
> 
> I'd suggest getting a royal, Robur or something on the case and then you can use your EK for spro only drinks and brewed.


Slept for so long last night! Definitely a baptism of fire with the weather but it worked out alright. I'm on the case for an OD grinder - Mythos ideally but might start considering a big Mazzer with a timer. I want to try and grow this using money the stall generates rather than sinking in too much of my own cash but got to speculate to accumulate etc



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Still, I love markets and getting the feedback from people not used to specialty coffee is a real buzz. You were brave going for the Yirg rather than a more obvious crowd pleaser - good on you.


Yeah it was great getting positive comments. I wasn't sure how the Yirg would go down but people loved it and a few of the other stallholders came back for seconds and thirds. People can get decent 'coffee' coffee most places now, they might not have tried coffee like this before though.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Oh, and you should think about selling retail coffee too, especially if you combine a bag with a drink, it can work out well. It's easy to shift 40+ bags on a busy day and 10ish even when there are no crowds.


Want to do that eventually but putting 10 bags on the counter is a bit of an outlay...once we have a bit more of a presence and get the numbers up a bit we'll do that.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> Mythos ideally but might start considering a big Mazzer with a timer.
> 
> Give Callum a shout, he has a nice Royal that he's modded and is looking for a new home for. New burrs too if I remember correctly. It has the timer and is super solid, ideal for the market setup.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> Want to do that eventually but putting 10 bags on the counter is a bit of an outlay...once we have a bit more of a presence and get the numbers up a bit we'll do that.


Well, get in touch and I'm sure we can help you to try it out with the retail bags whilst keeping the outlay minimal. You can pay us after you sell them, just have a go with half a dozen or something. It's handy having the EK, it's great at munching through whole beans for folks that insist on using ground.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> Yeah it was great getting positive comments. I wasn't sure how the Yirg would go down but people loved it and a few of the other stallholders came back for seconds and thirds. People can get decent 'coffee' coffee most places now, they might not have tried coffee like this before though.


Its definitely the way to go with the market crowd and a great way to get a reputation for doing something a bit different.


----------



## jeebsy

I'd take a punt on six bags, not the end of the world if they don't sell - can always drink them myself! Can chat about it when doing the next order, thanks.


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> I knew that would be the weak point in the workflow but couldn't really do much about with without suitable containers. For the first time i'm really pleased with how it went but that's defo something to work on for the next one.


I was at a pop up this weekend doing only v60 and aeropress on an ek. They had pre weighed all doses in to those little metal jars you see.


----------



## jeebsy

I did have a dozen of those wee metal jars but gave them away a couple of months ago as I never used them....


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I did have a dozen of those wee metal jars but gave them away a couple of months ago as I never used them....


Im not using them , do you want them back ?


----------



## jeebsy

Haha, aye if you're not using them that would be appreciated


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> I did have a dozen of those wee metal jars but gave them away a couple of months ago as I never used them....


I have some of those that I never use mate, PM me if you want me to post some up to you?

Congrats on the stall, it's great to hear good comments about your coffee, it's good enough at home but if it's someone you don't know and who's paid for it then that's even better!

Great to see Foundry supporting as well.

Cracking stuff!


----------



## simontc

Well done jeebsy! You did well making such numbers I the weather and I'm glad you managed to impress people with your offerings- must've been great to have gotten the fruit comment from the chef!


----------



## iroko

Great job jeebys, look forward to hearing about the next one.


----------



## gman147

Great read. Stall looked fantastic William.

When I move up to Edin I shall make sure that I call over for a visit.


----------



## jeebsy

Got a bigger table cloth today, should have a vinyl sign done next week and maybe a new bit of kit on the bench. Think next week should see a big improvement


----------



## AussieEx

Ooo what's the kit? Do tell!


----------



## jeebsy

An on demand grinder, still ironing out the specifics


----------



## Rhys

Don't forget the clingfilm


----------



## AussieEx

jeebsy said:


> An on demand grinder, still ironing out the specifics


I did wonder. You'll soon have to upgrade the machine to match...


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Don't forget the clingfilm


Looking into a more elegant solution tomorrow


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> Looking into a more elegant solution tomorrow


Small marquis?


----------



## jeebsy

AussieExpat said:


> I did wonder. You'll soon have to upgrade the machine to match...


Won't have time to get the grinder powder coated before the next one unfortunately, although i'll be taking that opportunity to get the knock box done too



Rhys said:


> Small marquis?


Some sections of clear PVC fabric, just need to work out how best to attach them to the stall. Someone last week used spring clamps but not convinced they would stand up if it got mega windy


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> Some sections of clear PVC fabric, just need to work out how best to attach them to the stall. Someone last week used spring clamps but not convinced they would stand up if it got mega windy


How about these? Then fasten to the frame with either cord or rings. A strip of fabric sewn either side of the PVC and then pressed through that should stop ripping?


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> How about these? Then fasten to the frame with either cord or rings. A strip of fabric sewn either side of the PVC and then pressed through that should stop ripping?


I always wondered how you got eyelets into things, i might end up with the nicest side protectors at the market at this rate....


----------



## Robert McLean

Don't know what you have planned for the sides but this is about as strong as you can get -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/HEAVY-DUTY-REINFORCED-POLYTHENE-SHEET/sim/B001H33RFY/2

Coupled with the eyelet making set up

Use it on a completely different service.

Rob


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1521 by wjheenan, on Flickr

My 'windows' - cloth tape at the sides for strength. Indebted to Rhys for the eyelets discovery


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Homemade skills man, prepped!!! Hope it isn't needed and you have a stonking next one but to be ready for anything can't ever hurt.


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> IMAG1521 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> My 'windows' - cloth tape at the sides for strength. Indebted to Rhys for the eyelets discovery


Looks good! Idea came from the cover we had for our old trailer.


----------



## gman147

Just drill and screw some Perspex into it mate.


----------



## jeebsy

The stall doesn't belong to me, doubt the organiser would be happy with i turned up and got all Black and Decker on it


----------



## Scotford

What grinder did you go for in the end?


----------



## jeebsy

K30, just finalised it this moment. have to run it stock for this weekend but it'll be down the powdercoaters on Monday


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> K30, just finalised it this moment. have to run it stock for this weekend but it'll be down the powdercoaters on Monday


Mental case. Good grinder though. Especially if at the price you were on about!


----------



## gman147

jeebsy said:


> The stall doesn't belong to me, doubt the organiser would be happy with i turned up and got all Black and Decker on it


Nah Prob not in fairness. Have fun


----------



## Phil104

Jeebsy, once you have sorted out the practicalities you'll be thinking a bit more about your patter. I read this as, in any event, you might have done, and thought of you:

http://www.jimseven.com/2015/03/17/my-favourite-question/


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah, that was interesting - workflow will be improved tomorrow with the on demand grinder so I can engage a bit more. I'm quite apprehensive about tomorrow, the first one was a bit of a lark, if it went OK then great, if it didn't nothing lost. This time round i've got a fancy sign, new tablecloth, new grinder and expectations are a bit higher. I can see it might work so now i'm shitting myself at the prospect of it failing. Got more invested in it both financially and emotionally.

As long as I can keep getting better each fortnight I'll be happy, and I'm reasonably confident tomorrow will be much improved on the previous effort. Reasonably.


----------



## Drewster

Hope it goes really well this week mate!

Hopefully a bit of decent weather and a steady footfall throughout the day....

Remember when you make it big with a "Jeeby's" in every highstreet that it all started with a miserable Saturday pishing down in Glasgow

(I know that describes pretty well every weekend in Glasgow but you know what I mean  )


----------



## jeebsy

This week has been glorious, 'taps aff' weather as we call it up here, beautiful, hazy warm mornings.

Tomorrow morning: rain

Tomorrow afternoon: 30mph wind


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1562 by wjheenan, on Flickr

The latest iteration of the Blue Peter drip tray. Bit more robust than the last effort:

  IMAG1484 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Fantastic work fella. If I was closer I'd pop in, but Bristol is a bit far from Glasgow!


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> This week has been glorious, 'taps aff' weather as we call it up here, beautiful, hazy warm mornings.
> 
> Tomorrow morning: rain
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon: 30mph wind


So - your USP will be the extreme coffee stall. You will overcome.


----------



## Milanski

Sounds like you could do with some anti-wind flaps on the sides of your Brewt.


----------



## jeebsy

Inevitably going to jinx it but it's not proper, Scottish, horizontal IN YOUR FACE rain, just the odd drop. It's even brightening up slightly.



Milanski said:


> Sounds like you could do with some anti-wind flaps on the sides of your Brewt.


Haha that would be ideal, a wee perspex door over the front to close while it's pouring would be brilliant actually.


----------



## coffeechap

Good luck with that new setup today dude


----------



## Daren

Go smash it mate.


----------



## froggystyle

Get some more photos on twitter!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

jeebsy said:


> Inevitably going to jinx it but it's not proper, Scottish, horizontal IN YOUR FACE rain, just the odd drop. It's even brightening up slightly.
> 
> Haha that would be ideal, a wee perspex door over the front to close while it's pouring would be brilliant actually.


Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Best of luck for today mate


----------



## GCGlasgow

Sun holding out for you so far, hope it goes well. will try and pop down.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Spead the word and the show people what they have been missing .


----------



## Geordie Boy

All the best for today, hope you build on last week


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Awaken the masses my friend!!!!!


----------



## Chockymonster

Good luck jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers everyone, went really well - sold out right on closing. Much more efficient than last time. Only pain in the arse the rinsing jugs, can't really think of a solution to that though.

K30 is a beast, banged out the shots pretty much right on 18g time after time after time. Make service so much easier.

  Untitled by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040596 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Got to be the most over-equipped stall going!


----------



## johnealey

Glad it went well, was hoping the weather wasn't going to affect you too much and must be pleased to sell out. What did the dog in the bottom picture end up ordering in the end









John


----------



## jeebsy

A pawcolo


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> A pawcolo


Here you go mate...... *It's your coat!!!!!!*


----------



## jeebsy

Drewster said:


> Here you go mate...... *It's your coat!!!!!!*


You try coming up with a better dog/coffee pun


----------



## coffeechap

Will be so cool when that k30 gets pimped as well


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> You try coming up with a better dog/coffee pun


Yours was pretty ruff...

I'll just fetch your coat and lead you somewhere that'll have you wagging your tail in no time!

OK OK I admit it finding a decent dog related pun was a bitch!!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Will be so cool when that k30 gets pimped as well


I'm feeling a bit apprehensive about stripping it tonight after seeing how well it worked today. Thinking white and orange for this


----------



## Obnic

jeebsy said:


> .....Only pain in the arse the rinsing jugs, can't really think of a solution to that though.


Could you adapt something like this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/liter-pressure-sprayer-plant-garden/dp/B00NMA9NWQ/ref=sr_1_131?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1428765302&sr=1-131&keywords=Pressure+sprayer









Spray attachment is short rather than a wand. Also only £7.65 (although £8.90 postage. Perhaps something available at local garden centre?)

Eventually you might be able to use a push connector arrangement to link this up to a proper counter top jug washer but these seem to be plenty expensive.


----------



## johnealey

I only just managed to avoid wooferchino and the dog readin out Jeebsy's sign" It all started he-rrrrrrrrrrrrrrre" ( as a dog howl, obviously  )

I'll get my coat now....

John


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Drewster said:


> Yours was pretty ruff...
> 
> I'll just fetch your coat and lead you somewhere that'll have you wagging your tail in no time!
> 
> OK OK I admit it finding a decent dog related pun was a bitch!!


I've been trying to find an emoticon for "Get Out!" But this is the closest I've got...........


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> I'm feeling a bit apprehensive about stripping it tonight after seeing how well it worked today. Thinking white and orange for this


how about orange and orange?


----------



## jeebsy

Going to be really dark grey and orange i think, a couple of the panels will still be silver and think that'll contrast better with a dark grey than white


----------



## Mr O

Dark grey and orange certainly works


----------



## jeebsy

Completely orange is just a little too Tango as well


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds like it's gonna be a clockwork orange.


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> Completely orange is just a little too Tango as well


id better not wear my orange suit to the rave day then


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah I might leave the Cable & Wireless boiler suit at home that day too.

Dark grey and orange is actually a good combo. Witness my Street Triple 675R in matt graphite with orange Triumph logo on the tank.


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> Completely orange is just a little too Tango as well


Gulf colours?


----------



## Phil104

Great that it went well Jeebsy, and hope you got good customer feedback.


----------



## Dallah

Jeebsy, just wondering why you wrapped your Brewtus in orange vinyl.


----------



## jeebsy

It's powder coated, and because it looks cool.


----------



## jeebsy

Bit colder (glad I made all that cold brew and did an iced latte recipe) today but due to stay dry - heading down to get set up now, pop by if you're around!


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> Bit colder (glad I made all that cold brew and did an iced latte recipe) today but due to stay dry - heading down to get set up now, pop by if you're around!


Wow it's come around quick again , stick with it bud the sun may poke its head out !


----------



## Daren

Can you deliver me a flatty please mate. Good luck today


----------



## coffeechap

bang em out today dude, that grinder colour is enough to bring a smile to anyones face


----------



## Scotford

I'll take a flat white if you're delivering plz.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1611 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1612 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Good day! Weather looked pretty bad at 7am but it brightened up a lot when I was setting up. Had a bit of a rush about 10.30 which was constant until 12.30 - ran out of milk in the middle of a two drink order and had to ask the guy to bear with me while I sprinted to Tesco. Got a bit quieter after that but still a decent overall - probably did about 70 drinks. The Brewtus was starting to creak a bit during the rush, steam pressure was gradually dropping and could tell it needed a wee break. Latte art in takeaway cups improving.

Only sold one iced latte so maybe a bit early to be breaking out the summer drinks.

Scales continue to be an issue...this is how Acaias look in the sun. Pestering them about it on Twitter in the hope they'll send me some Blacks.

  IMAG1613 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Mrboots2u

well done mate...What the mix of drinks your selling then? Latte's ? anyone take a filter?


----------



## NickdeBug

Looking good jeebsy.

If you are ever down this way I could probably get you a guest spot at Stroud Farmers Market. I sold homemade cider there one summer a few years ago. Hard work, but fun.

For some reason I thought that your Ek would be, well....orangier.


----------



## jeebsy

Two Aeropress today, one espresso (which is really low compared to previous weeks) then probably a fairly even mix of latte/capps/flatties/Americanos. Sold four retail bags, two ground and two they took the whole beans. One old woman aside, £7.50 with a free coffee seemed good value to people.

Might start doing the other farmer's market in Glasgow as apparently that gets more footfall but dunno if I want to give up all my Saturdays.

@Gander24 dropped by too, nice to meet you! Hope you enjoyed the coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

NickdeBug said:


> For some reason I thought that your Ek would be, well....orangier.


Seems like a pain in the arse to paint. I like the fact its white though, provides some respite to the eye


----------



## 4515

Sounds like a good day. And looks like the weather was kinder to you this time


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Scales continue to be an issue...this is how Acaias look in the sun. Pestering them about it on Twitter in the hope they'll send me some Blacks.
> 
> IMAG1613 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Shame I'm not closer, but next time I'm up with the in-laws I'll get myself over.

Not sure if black Acaias will help much. Here's mine


----------



## jeebsy

Are those the Kickstarter ones? They were making some noise about the display on the new blacks having better contrast.


----------



## Daren

Yeah - Kickstarters. Great indoors, lousy (like all LED stuff) outdoors.

I wonder what they've done to improve them?


----------



## Lozzer87

Jeebsy, did you powder coat your portafilter spout green?


----------



## jeebsy

Lozzer87 said:


> Jeebsy, did you powder coat your portafilter spout green?


No, that's a Ceramic portfilter from Torr.


----------



## Lozzer87

Never seem them before, I'm liking the look of them though


----------



## c_squared

Top work jeebsey. Keep up the good work. I am unlikely to ever walk around the market that you are on. However, I'm really enjoying hearing about your journey!


----------



## Phil104

Well done jeebsy - like c_squared I'm unlikely to get to see your stall in person but I'm living in hope. It really does sound like you're getting into the swing of it and ironing out the glitches as you go.


----------



## Gander24

Top work mate, loved the flattie, 1st time iv tried those beans too, strawberry-tastic!! Would have chatted with you for a for a bit but you were in high demand when i popped over!!! Keep up the good work, theres a good farmers market twice a month at lomond shores, balloch if you fancy expanding your brand, im sure you'd do a good bit of business.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Glad to hear it's still going well, wait until the word spreads and it will be up up and away . If I was a bit closer I'd give ya a look for sure


----------



## Drewster

Go Jeebsy!!!!!


----------



## bronc

What recipe did you use for the iced lattes? If it's not a secret, of course


----------



## jeebsy

12oz cup, 100g of ice, 30g shot then topped up with vanilla infused milk


----------



## Lozzer87

Using vanilla infused milk must taste great


----------



## jeebsy

I think the vanilla milk works really well with the Yirg


----------



## Lozzer87

I love vanilla, but hate the coffee syrups purely because they are so sweet so doing it that way sounds really good.


----------



## johnealey

Hi Jeebsy

Just a thought about your scales and readability.

Would something like a screen protector designed to "matt" it out, so something desigend for tablet screens or even a laptop privacy filter / screen ( 3M used to make one that you put over the screen that stopped anyone seeing from an angle, my though being that if light cannot escape then also cannot get to the surface to wash out the LED's)

Other than that and accepting I know not the intricacies of how these work in practice, Could you not view the weight on phone or tablet screen that had better resolution?

Am aware the cheap answer is to forgo the scales and buy 5 sets of ebay ones you can trash as you go but as you were looking for a solution, assuming not already thought of offering up the above. (Matt sticky tape may help as a tester also bent piece of card, funnel like, to restrict the light getting to the display element?)

John


----------



## jeebsy

I was going to maybe take my tablet next time and use it for POS so could also use it as a remote display too, that's a good shout


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> I was going to maybe take my tablet next time and use it for POS so could also use it as a remote display too, that's a good shout


Try it at home first - the app is a real battery killer on my phone/tablet if left connected for protracted periods


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Try it at home first - the app is a real battery killer on my phone/tablet if left connected for protracted periods


I've got power but don't really want to keep adding to the amount of kit. A volumetric machine would solve the issue however....


----------



## 4085

jeebsy said:


> I've got power but don't really want to keep adding to the amount of kit. A volumetric machine would solve the issue however....


Dave has a fantastic Gaggia D90......proper commercial one group that has volumetrics. As it is not a fashionable machine I know the price would be sensible on it. It will cope with anything you can throw at it, plus its rotary


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> Dave has a fantastic Gaggia D90......proper commercial one group that has volumetrics. As it is not a fashionable machine I know the price would be sensible on it. It will cope with anything you can throw at it, plus its rotary


I'm in constant contact with the enabler. If 'the rush' becomes 'normal' i might need another group so currently checking ebay/gumtree etc for some cheap and volumetric that will run off a plug.


----------



## funinacup

Heading along this morning. Weather is dry but a bit dull. Meant to be ok today though.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Will try and get along today also, hope the weather holds out.


----------



## jeebsy

Decent day, steady without being mental which was good as the K30 kept jamming up when going finer. First potential customer of the day got sent packing for being rude - had the grinder in bits when she asked for four coffees. Told her it might be five minutes or so, then she instantly asked if she would be getting her coffees today - "No".

Used a POS app and that recorded 61 coffees, sold a few iced lattes and four cold brew.

Don't think the coffee was as good as it could have been given grinder issues but still got good feedback (both these were EK shots):

  Untitled2 by wjheenan, on Flickr

And this is from James Wallace who got the finals of the UKBC

  Untitled by wjheenan, on Flickr

Next market is 23 May (my birthday :-( ) s hopefully be running better then. Stupidly put in a bit on a two group that needs a bit of work, there's not long left and i'm the high bidder :-/


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Full day then the first bit made me laugh as I can picture it!

Glad it's going well and the two group would just be a little bit of fixie challenging move forward in the right direction if the demands there. Fair shout fella.


----------



## Eyedee

From James Wallace, "Making better espresso than most of the established coffee shops in Glasgow", that comment must have pleased you big time Jeebsy.

Well done, great to hear that sort of remark.

Ian


----------



## bronc

jeebsy said:


> Stupidly put in a bit on a two group that needs a bit of work, there's not long left and i'm the high bidder :-/


Buying a new espresso machine is not an act one can call stupid! There is a rule with bikes that I believe applies to coffee equipment as well: the right number of bikes to own is n+1.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Don't think the coffee was as good as it could have been given grinder issues but still got good feedback (both these were EK shots):
> 
> Untitled2 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> And this is from James Wallace who got the finals of the UKBC
> 
> Untitled by wjheenan, on Flickr


Fantastic mate. As feedback goes that's pretty dam good.?


----------



## robashton

urbanbumpkin said:


> Fantastic mate. As feedback goes that's pretty dam good.?


Well deserved too; with Mr Wallace hopefully setting up shop soon this might be the year where it finally all happens for Glasgow


----------



## Phil104

Great feedback Jeebsy - presumably you haven't posted the comments that are appreciative of your colour scheme.


----------



## Dylan

Congrats jeebsy, great stuff.


----------



## Gander24

Good stuff mate, i had stuff on or i would have popped up. Amazing feedback from someone obviously in the know.


----------



## jeebsy

jeebsy said:


> Stupidly put in a bit on a two group that needs a bit of work, there's not long left and i'm the high bidder :-/


Looks like i've got a road trip to Bristol coming up...


----------



## coffeechap

you should tie it in wih the forum day. hope it is a good machine.


----------



## Milanski

Congrats on the positive comments jeebsy!

What machine did you get?


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> you should tie it in wih the forum day. hope it is a good machine.





Milanski said:


> Congrats on the positive comments jeebsy!
> 
> What machine did you get?


Rancilio Classe 6. Looks like it needs a bit of TLC but then again it was cheaper than a second hand Gaggia Classic and it's been advertised as used but working so should be protected if it is totally goosed


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> cheaper than a second hand Gaggia Classic


Bloody hell, fair shout!

Have to get your flow on as a que shows your popular and if it's fast moving is even more attractive to impatient people so you should end up even busier.

Can't think of many if any negatives apart from you'll have time to serve little Ms moody pants from Sat lol.


----------



## jeebsy

The annoying thing is that when you're quiet people don't tend to come over, but as soon as there's one person even just having a look about people flock over and you get a couple of orders at once. Another group + volumetrics (assuming they work) will be mega


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> The annoying thing is that when you're quiet people don't tend to come over, but as soon as there's one person even just having a look about people flock over and you get a couple of orders at once. Another group + volumetrics (assuming they work) will be mega


Rent-a-crowd?


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> you should tie it in wih the forum day


If they guy isn't in a rush to collect it i'll do that



Milanski said:


> Rent-a-crowd?


Haha, might be an idea. Would have to pay them in coffee though


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah it's that it can't be very good or I don't want to be the first syndrome, people are sheep mate but once the flock start moving it's good for business!!!

Coffee shepherd!


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> ...Would have to pay them in coffee though


I'd be there if you were still in London...

That Classe 6 looks like it's been in an earthquake! Still, they're tanks so fingers crossed should be fine with a bit of work. Positive sign with the filter also.


----------



## jeebsy

Milanski said:


> That Classe 6 looks like it's been in an earthquake!.


Ssssshh. Says he's been the sole owner too which is good but could be talking rubbish


----------



## iroko

Sounds like you had a good day, did you get the grinder sorted for next time.


----------



## jeebsy

Made a video to send to Mahlkoenig and it went all the way down to 0 without jamming. Seems to be OK now but have been emailing their tech support -they haven't heard of this issue before but think the capacitor might be coming to the end of its life. See how it goes but, touch wood, it's fine now.


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Made a video to send to Mahlkoenig and it went all the way down to 0 without jamming. Seems to be OK now but have been emailing their tech support -they haven't heard of this issue before but think the capacitor might be coming to the end of its life. See how it goes but, touch wood, it's fine now.


What did they think of your paint job?


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't end up sending the video as it didn't show the problem happening.

No comment on this though:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589197159926521856


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Didn't end up sending the video as it didn't show the problem happening.
> 
> No comment on this though:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589197159926521856


I don't have a twitter account. If I did, I would add that orange is obviously the new rock 'n' roll. Let the good times roll IASH.


----------



## Phil104

Here's a possibility for an emergency grinder, and it wouldn't need a respray:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-OLD-RARE-RETRO-BOXED-ORANGE-HAND-COFFEE-PEPPER-CRANK-GRINDER-MILL-VMZ-/111302642733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ea278c2d


----------



## Phil104

Or this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-coffee-grinder-KZ-hand-crank-Next-generation-of-Tramp-Made-in-Czech-/141544579711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f4b6e27f


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> Here's a possibility for an emergency grinder, and it wouldn't need a respray:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-OLD-RARE-RETRO-BOXED-ORANGE-HAND-COFFEE-PEPPER-CRANK-GRINDER-MILL-VMZ-/111302642733?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ea278c2d


Uncanny


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Uncanny


Is that 'uncanny' as in the opposite of 'canny'?

What I've been thinking about is that clearly orange, in the case of these grinders and their country of manufacture, was a colour of socialist realism.


----------



## Mr O

I see a bidding war


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> Is that 'uncanny' as in the opposite of 'canny'?
> 
> What I've been thinking about is that clearly orange, in the case of these grinders and their country of manufacture, was a colour of socialist realism.


Hadn't really thought about canny - i'd use uncanny to describe a strange or striking resemblance, whereas canny would be used to describe someone smart or astute so they're not exactly antonyms.

Google says:

*canny*

-having or showing shrewdness and good judgement, especially in money or business matter

-Northern English, Scottishleasant; nice - "she's a canny lass"

The *uncanny* (German: Das Unheimliche, "the opposite of what is familiar") is a mixture of the familiar and unfamiliar that is experienced as being peculiar.

I like your view on the colour orange, might use that by way of explanation if anyone asks (@Ridland)


----------



## Taff

Hats off to you buddy. Would like to grow the balls to try this one day! Followed on Twitter..

Forgive me for not reading the full 20 pages.. is the long term plan to grow this into a venture or are you doing this for another reason?


----------



## froggystyle

Taff said:


> is the long term plan to grow this into a venture or are you doing this for another reason?


Its all a money laundering front....


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Hadn't really thought about canny - i'd use uncanny to describe a strange or striking resemblance, whereas canny would be used to describe someone smart or astute so they're not exactly antonyms.
> 
> Google says:
> 
> *canny*
> 
> -having or showing shrewdness and good judgement, especially in money or business matter
> 
> -Northern English, Scottishleasant; nice - "she's a canny lass"
> 
> The *uncanny* (German: Das Unheimliche, "the opposite of what is familiar") is a mixture of the familiar and unfamiliar that is experienced as being peculiar.
> 
> I like your view on the colour orange, might use that by way of explanation if anyone asks (@Ridland)


I had wondered if somehow 'uncanny' as an antonym might have crept into the language in the way that 'uncool' did but I'll take uncanny as a mixture of the familiar and the unfamiliar - and to maintain a tenuous theme of socialist realism - that its German root was from that part of Germany that became East Germany. 'Canny' of course, is well used on Tyneside as it might be on Clydeside - not only as in canny lass but in 'gan canny', which is what we always try to do.


----------



## jeebsy

Taff said:


> Forgive me for not reading the full 20 pages.. is the long term plan to grow this into a venture or are you doing this for another reason?


Currently (re-)evaluating why i'm doing it. I'd like it to grow into a venture long term probably yeah, should someone come along and offer me a sack of money. There's a chance to go weekly but think while i'm working 9-5 giving up every Saturday would be too much. Need to take my time and see what happens rather than rush about trying to take on too much for now.



froggystyle said:


> Its all a money laundering front....


Soon as there's any danger of the books going into the black buy more equipment....



Phil104 said:


> I had wondered if somehow 'uncanny' as an antonym might have crept into the language in the way that 'uncool' did but I'll take uncanny as a mixture of the familiar and the unfamiliar - and to maintain a tenuous theme of socialist realism - that its German root was from that part of Germany that became East Germany. 'Canny' of course, is well used on Tyneside as it might be on Clydeside - not only as in canny lass but in 'gan canny', which is what we always try to do.


Loving the ostalgie tie in - find that place and time fascinating.


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Loving the ostalgie tie in - find that place and time fascinating.


You didn't live there did you?


----------



## jeebsy

Nah, Glasgow born and I was only 5 when the wall came down


----------



## Phil104

But an affinity and an interest all the same. Had along weekend in Berlin a couple of years ago and would happily go back for more and more of Germany.


----------



## jeebsy

Definitely, Berlin is an amazing city. The clash of east meets west is so interesting - hopefully it'll resist gentrification and keep what makes it special. Having clubs like berghain is the icing on the cake.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Having clubs like berghain is the icing on the cake.


Hasn't it gone all poncy these days?


----------



## jeebsy

It's probably the place the tourists try first (cf Fabric in London) but think it's still pretty hardcore. When it gets to Sunday morning/afternoon the ponces should all have gone home leaving the reprobates to get on with it.


----------



## garydyke1

Id heard they were turning folk away (of a certain colour) even though the certain folk were pretty famous DJs/producers.


----------



## Milanski

What colour would that be?


----------



## jeebsy

Richie Hawtin has been knocked back loads of times - i think it's cool in a way that the fact you're big DJ doesn't necessarily get you a place ahead of a normal bloke who's trying to get in too. Very egalitarian. I'm not sure there's any rhyme or reason behind their policy, although your chances are probably slim if you're in a big group/wasted/being a plonker in the queue


----------



## Milanski

Gentrification has hit. It's not what it was 10 years ago and flat prices have doubled in that time.

Clubs like Rio (Chausseestraße) can no longer exist which is a real shame. There was something special about a party in an abandoned building in the centre of town where British health and safety would have a field day...ah, happy days.


----------



## jeebsy

Milanski said:


> Gentrification has hit. It's not what it was 10 years ago and flat prices have doubled in that time.
> 
> Clubs like Rio (Chausseestraße) can no longer exist which is a real shame. There was something special about a party in an abandoned building in the centre of town where British health and safety would have a field day...ah, happy days.


Body Hammer and World Unknown throw parties in London that would have the HSE in fits. The venue Body Hammer use is amazing (old office block in east London and you can only get to floor by lift), but think their last party in it is the end of this month before they move elsewhere.

Beats these 'warehouse raves' where it's twnety quid to get in, four quid for a bottle of Asahi and bouncers everywhere. Total antithesis of a warehouse party.


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> Body Hammer and World Unknown throw parties in London that would have the HSE in fits. The venue Body Hammer use amazing (old office block in east London and you can only get to floor by lift), but think their last party in it is the end of this month before they move elsewhere.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Gander24

Hit tresor in berlin....... It hasn't went poncey!


----------



## garydyke1

Gander24 said:


> Hit tresor in berlin....... It hasn't went poncey!


Now you're talkin


----------



## garydyke1

Milanski said:


> What colour would that be?


It was Felix da housecat if that helps


----------



## Phil104

So, would he have got into berghain?


----------



## Phil104

And did he ever do a set? He looks poised to spin.


----------



## Phil104

For your next outing Jeebsy you need to get lots and lots of orange geums. You will know if you have been watching coverage of the Chelsea Flower Show (what, you haven't?) that they are the flower of the show.


----------



## robashton

If I don't see them there I'll be pretty upset


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> For your next outing Jeebsy you need to get lots and lots of orange geums. You will know if you have been watching coverage of the Chelsea Flower Show (what, you haven't?) that they are the flower of the show.
> 
> View attachment 14250


I'm sitting in fuerteventura airport just now, due back in to sunny Glasgow shortly after 1am, home by 1.30 if all goes well, a quick five hour snooze then up to get the stall set up. Unlikely to have time to go flower shopping before them, so it'll have to wait for next time. It's my birthday tomorrow though so maybe some kind soul will bring me a bunch.


----------



## Zephyr

^ are you at the stall tomorrow?? what time you shut ??thx


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> I'm sitting in fuerteventura airport just now, due back in to sunny Glasgow shortly after 1am, home by 1.30 if all goes well, a quick five hour snooze then up to get the stall set up. Unlikely to have time to go flower shopping before them, so it'll have to wait for next time. It's my birthday tomorrow though so maybe some kind soul will bring me a bunch.


Happy birthday jeebsy and what dedication to the it all started here cause































I hope you get some flowers.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Zephyr said:


> ^ are you at the stall tomorrow?? what time you shut ??thx


The market closes at 2pm...Jeebsy may not make it to that time though


----------



## Zephyr

GCGlasgow said:


> The market closes at 2pm...Jeebsy may not make it to that time though


Ah shame, wanted to meet the guy. and I'm playing football till about 4pm anyway.


----------



## jeebsy

I'll be there 8-2 but filter only before 9ish probably.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Good luck for today dude


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 14263


Butterworths new EK in guess what colour jeebsy


----------



## robashton

I've been stood here for 30 minutes and it's been constant coffee making - going down a storm haha


----------



## Phil104

robashton said:


> I've been stood here for 30 minutes and it's been constant coffee making - going down a storm haha


Did you take him any flowers for his birthday?


----------



## robashton

Phil104 said:


> Did you take him any flowers for his birthday?


I completely forgot about that! I'll claim that the the folk I dragged to the stall from Yelp are my present


----------



## Phil104

robashton said:


> I completely forgot about that! I'll claim that the the folk I dragged to the stall from Yelp are my present


And a very fine present, too. Flowers next time?


----------



## jeebsy

Great day, steady from the off without being mental. Record takings which will pay for the two group and hopefully cover fuel to get it. Big equipment all worked really well, falling out of love with the Acaias slowly though. Bit of sun and everyone comes out!

View attachment 14285


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> I completely forgot about that! I'll claim that the the folk I dragged to the stall from Yelp are my present


If they leave (good) reviews you can have free coffee next time!


----------



## Daren

Jeebsy - have you tried using your phone/tablet as the screen for your Acaia's yet?

Happy Birthdy too - old fecker


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't no, completey forgot about that suggestion. They were generally being a bit mardy today, switching themselves off, timer not starting. Don't think they like the wet environment of a drip tray very much

Cheers - older fecker!


----------



## coffeechap

yes happy birthday dear boy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Happy Birthday mate.


----------



## 7493

Many happy returns!


----------



## gman147

Once you're dialled in; do you really need them for espresso (as you mentioned wet drip tray)? Can't you just time instead? In that environment, I wouldn't bother weighing. You're going to be very close to (x) weight at  time if your technique is consistent anyway. A cheap magnetic timer attached to machine would be all I'd use.


----------



## gman147

Oh and hope you had a nice birthday mate


----------



## coffeechap

gman147 said:


> . A cheap magnetic timer attached to machine would be all I'd use.


Or a machine with a timer built in! Sorry jeebsy couldn't help myself


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Or a machine with a timer built in! Sorry jeebsy couldn't help myself


He's not having my machine


----------



## garydyke1

Or volumetrics to keep the ratio the same even if time deviates a touch


----------



## jeebsy

gman147 said:


> Once you're dialled in; do you really need them for espresso (as you mentioned wet drip tray)? Can't you just time instead? In that environment, I wouldn't bother weighing. You're going to be very close to (x) weight at  time if your technique is consistent anyway. A cheap magnetic timer attached to machine would be all I'd use.


It's a game of fine margins, this. Want to be as consistent as possible. The Brewista scales look like they'll do a job for me, but:



garydyke1 said:


> Or volumetrics to keep the ratio the same even if time deviates a touch


That's the plan - the two group i'm picking up this weekend has volumetrics


----------



## jeebsy

We (i) are (am) at Eaglesham Beer Festival today (@EagBeerFest): https://twitter.com/EagBeerFest. When you think of the world's great beer festivals, Eaglesham is normally right up there.

Serving Foundry's rocko mountain on a Linea and a Mythos one.

Weather isnt great but but not as bad as feared. Pop along if you're in the area, there'll be loads of good shit there .


----------



## doolallysquiff

A bit far away for me to pop in, but I hope it goes well bud.


----------



## Jon

If I left now I'd get there about 2.30pm - with no stops - traffic permitting. Think I'll give it a miss. Hope you have a good day though!


----------



## risky

I really hope the weather is better than it is here. Lashing it down and blowing a gale.


----------



## jeebsy

Not really. Probably the worst weather I've had to work in yet.


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Not really. Probably the worst weather I've had to work in yet.


Have you considered a coffee yurt?


----------



## jeebsy

Just waiting to unload, never been more happy to see a marquee in my life


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Oh flip me, good luck man. Hope people venture out and need a warm one of the tasty!


----------



## risky

Amazed it's still going ahead. Kilbarchan fayre was cancelled.


----------



## Rhys

It's looking grim out there.. Sunny here (for the time being..)


----------



## jeebsy

We're not in the marquee...


----------



## Thecatlinux

Stick with it , if the weather is inclement it may encourage people to want a caffeine Fix even more .


----------



## risky

Sadly I'll not make it. The people I was meant to be going with have wussed out. Since I've ended up sending back that grinder you are welcome to use those beans you picked up for me, or if you have no use for them I will come and pick them up from you in the near future.


----------



## Phil104

Hope it went okay today in the end and you didn't have too much beer competition&#8230;.


----------



## Daren

From Jeebsy's silence I suspect he's face down in the gutter pished.... It's a Beer festival after all (Tennents Super on tap!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Or he's been really busy.......he's pished up somewhere isn't he


----------



## jeebsy

Sold over 120 coffees....

The weather was horrendous, pissing down and really windy up to about 11 then it dried up slightly but about half past there was an absolutely biblical downpour, bouncing off the roads and was thinking about packing up if things didn't improve. It was OK-ish after that, the odd light shower but nothing too testing.

Equipment was amazing, had a one group Linea for the day courtesy of @funinacup. I said to my sister on the way down she might have to do shots if we got busy (she doesn't make coffee) but when it started getting hectic she jumped on without any instruction really, just mirroring what i'd been doing - pf into grinder, tap to settle, tamp, pull, cut at 30 secs. The Clima Pro made it so easy for her - turned round at one point and she was rocking two portafilters at the same time!

Good service and fairly pleased despite standing in a muddy field with wet feet for seven hours. Feedback was really positive again.

  IMG_20150606_120922 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## coffeechap

well done William all looking positive for you.


----------



## Jon

Oh awesome. Good work. Sounds very professional. That awning is truly horrific makes you look like a comedic circus coffee act. Which of course you are not.


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> That awning is truly horrific makes you look like a comedic circus coffee act.


Or a Partick Thistle fan. At least Glasgow City Council give me a green and white one


----------



## Jon

Partick Thistle?!?


----------



## Rhys

jonc said:


> Partick Thistle?!?


Usually know as Partick Thistle Nill.. That's what they usually call them isn't it? lol


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14676


  Screenshot_2015-06-06-21-18-43.png by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Xpenno

Amazing mate, really pleased for you, what a setup for the day


----------



## The Systemic Kid

When does summer happen in Partick?


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> When does summer happen in Partick?


When does Summer Happen in Patrick

is this

A - a hippy - over 60's porn film

B- seasonal disorder rearing its head

C - reference to Systemic's cross dressing alter ego ....


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> When does summer happen in Partick?


Think it happen for a couple of hours at the end of April


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> When does summer happen in Partick?





jeebsy said:


> ........ pissing down and really windy up to about 11 then it *dried up slightly*...........


June 6th at about 11.........


----------



## doolallysquiff

Mrboots2u said:


> When does Summer Happen in Patrick
> 
> is this
> 
> A - a hippy - over 60's porn film
> 
> B- seasonal disorder rearing its head
> 
> C - reference to Systemic's cross dressing alter ego ....


Almost spat out my camp coffee over the TV when reading this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Think it happen for a couple of hours at the end of April


Did April object ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> When does Summer Happen in Patrick
> 
> is this
> 
> A - a hippy - over 60's porn film
> 
> B- seasonal disorder rearing its head
> 
> C - reference to Systemic's cross dressing alter ego ....


You calling me Shirley??


----------



## Drewster

doolallysquiff said:


> Almost spat out my camp coffee over the TV when reading this.


Camp coffee!!! Oooooooo Get HER!!!


----------



## doolallysquiff

The Systemic Kid said:


> You calling me Shirley??


I thought Jeesby was in Scotland not the West Midlands?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Did April object ?


She said it was OK but not to do it again


----------



## bronc

When's next time? I've told a friend about your stall and now he wants to visit.


----------



## jeebsy

13 June back at Partick Farmer's market


----------



## jeebsy

My beautiful gingham tablecloth (10 quid bit of PVC from Dunelm) got damaged so need to pick something new up. Some of the other stallholders have trendy stuff like artificial grass. Any good suggestions on what to use? Or just stick with the gingham?


----------



## Drewster

Crushed Velvet and taffeta........


----------



## jeebsy

Retail bag of Foundry if your suggestion ends up on the stall


----------



## Rhys

Sheet of stainless steel, scoured to within an inch of it's life - or checker-plate, the stuff people weld onto their Land Rovers.

I think you need something like that, just for the weather.. lol


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Sheet of stainless steel, scoured to within an inch of it's life - or checker-plate, the stuff people weld onto their Land Rovers.
> 
> I think you need something like that, just for the weather.. lol


It's also got to fit in the back of a Mini...


----------



## Rhys

Either that or rubber matting.. A big piece, the same size as your stall.. Not only will it be waterproof, but you can use it to tamp on


----------



## charris

Jeesby,

Any opinions on the Linea and Mythos? Compared to your Brewtus?


----------



## Rhys

Something like this... or this...


----------



## jeebsy

Don't have a bad word to say about the Mythos (for the stall). Mega consistent, amazing delivery, only tiny adjustments needed throughout the day. Doubt i'll use it in the house though, until its warmed up the timer is all over the place and while the fan on mine hasn't kicked in during domestic use yet, it is a bit noisy when that happens.

The biggest difference Linea v Mythos is that I was drawing lots of water from the Linea for Americanos as well as steaming loads and it kept the boiler pressure up admirably. The Brewtus started spluttering a bit when I did that during the first stall so I tend to use a kettle alongside the Brewtus for hot water.


----------



## Daren

Stitched up used ladies undies


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Stitched up used ladies undies


Cheers for the bag of them you gave me at the forum day, might use them for this but the frilly bits might catch on the cups


----------



## Phil104

Ask dfk to get hold of a proggy mat for you.


----------



## doolallysquiff

How about your own it all started here logo: http://www.tfhgazebos.co.uk/Printed_Tablecloths_and_Covers_s/1878.htm


----------



## robti

How about some coffee sacks


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hardboard sheet cut in a way to facilitate easy transportation , then decorate with gaffer tape and or other forms of taping , you can protect the edges of the boards with tape . When you lay the boards out you can join them with tape , and with some imagination you and mixing of different types of tape you can create some funky designs , also easy to repair with another piece to tape .

Tape is cheap , tape is adaptable , tape is the answer to all your needs !

did I mention Tape .

PM so you know where to send the beans , and if you have some tape left over can you tape up the bag so beans don't spill every where.

I can see it now , empty car , lay boards on table , tape boards together , oh dear this ones a little damaged , that's ok cover it in tape , oh dear someone has scuffed it , put some tape on it you won't notice it.

Its getting windy today put some more tape on them boards.

Thats decorative ! Yes mate all made from tape .


----------



## risky

robti said:


> How about some coffee sacks


I was going to suggest the same.

Artificial grass seems a bit hippy and also so uneven it would be impractical.


----------



## Drewster

risky said:


> I was going to suggest the same.
> 
> Artificial grass seems a bit *hippy* and also so uneven it would be impractical.


I believe the word you are looking for is... TOSS

As in: Artificial grass seems a bit.........


----------



## Taff

Coffee sacks was going to be my unique idea.. until i saw 2 others had said it..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A) Giant sheet of Denim.

B) a sheet of Lino with wooden boards printed on it.

C) engineered floor boarding to look like boards


----------



## jeebsy

Another review on Yelp:

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/it-all-started-here-glasgow


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

what about interlocking rubber floor tiles, edge your table then cut to fit, easy dismountable easy clean and store.


----------



## simontc

Stick with gingham... Maybe orange I it can be found


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> A) Giant sheet of Denim.
> 
> B) a sheet of Lino with wooden boards printed on it.
> 
> C) engineered floor boarding to look like boards


C.1)engineered floor boarding to look like beards


----------



## Phil104

garydyke1 said:


> C.1)engineered floor boarding to look like beards


With some spaces for painted on tattoos.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14809


----------



## garydyke1

Judging by the colour of the traffic cone , they knew you were coming


----------



## risky

What machine are you using for espresso today?


----------



## El carajillo

garydyke1 said:


> Judging by the colour of the traffic cone , they knew you were coming


They had heard he might be bringing a "new machine" =with a "DODGY" boiler and marked out a safety perimeter.


----------



## funinacup

risky said:


> What machine are you using for espresso today?


That's the brewtus. Don't think the Rancilio is done yet.


----------



## jeebsy

My best mate who lives in Manchester is up this weekend so he said he'd come do a shift with me - put him on shots. About 12 o'clock he went to move the Acaias to to flush the group and they fell in the slop bucket, total accident but they were out of commission for a while until they dried out so switched to the backup Salter scales.

Got a really nice couple come by fairly regularly (they were saying they came to get a coffee from me last week but the market wasn't on). They got two flat whites and some beans earlier then came back for two more flat whites just after the scales got soaked. The output from the shot looked bloody pretty big but trusted the scales. When they walked away I saw them taking sips and looking like it wasn't right so made an espresso for myself and 36g on the scales almost filled a 4oz cup, wasn't good at all. Scales went in the bin after that. If they come by again they'll be getting free coffees to make up for that - really disappointed to have put that out. Got loads of good feedback but that's what's stuck in my mind from today.

Sold about 50 coffees so it was a quiet day but the other stallholders said it was slow for them too.


----------



## funinacup

Rubbish weather in edinburgh today. If it was anything like that in Glasgow then I'm not surprised it was quiet!

Shame about that dud shot but it happens, if they had stayed for a mo and chatted then you could've replaced it but just one of these things. They'll appreciate a freebie next time assuming they come back and aren't put off entirely!


----------



## jeebsy

Hope the fact they've been a few times means they know they product is usually better but bad experiences can be a lot more powerful than good ones. Fingers crossed they come back.

The Brewistas better hurry up.


----------



## AdzJackson

Just read through this entire thread, quiet Saturday night in..

Amazing journey you've had so far, very brave to take your hobby one step further and it looks like it's paying off! I've got to say, a 7 1/2 hour drive for a flat white doesn't sound too economic but if I'm ever in the area..

Thanks for a great read!

Adam


----------



## robashton

I wasn't going to drink any coffee today at all, having completely overdone it this week (sampling all the local roasters to see if I like any of it) but then I remembered that today was the 4th Saturday of the month and I was in Glasgow and the sun was shining so...

Off I went.

First time at the stall since the Mythos and the new espresso machine was in - holy crap talk about overkill for a market stall haha. I was only going to grab a spro and head off but somebody vaguely interesting turned up and I ended up chatting for a good 30 minutes while watching various people attend the stall. The new steam wand has vastly sped up the process but I felt sorry for Jeebsy making aeropresses which aren't usually asked for whilst espresso could have also been made!

Fun to see people's reactions to the coffee too, it's still that lovely Rocko Mountain (which I nabbed a bag of because it's Monday when my next Has Bean shipment comes in and it turns out I don't really like most of the local coffee - go figure).

Top work, lovely to see this stand gain in popularity and maturity as well.


----------



## jeebsy

Haha, cheers for coming along today. Have sold maybe two filter in the last three months then did about six today! Threw me a bit. Need to double check that recipe as the samples I had were slightly weak.

Even though I had to keep an eye on how the volumetrics on group two were behaving it was so much better with the new machine. Got lots more really good feedback from people and that guy from Thompson's had three drinks I think. Someone else told me they came a fair distance to try the coffee on the back of a recommendation which was nice to hear but put the pressure on!

New steam wand is mega quick but ended up with milk on the counter a few times. It's wild


----------



## jeebsy

Thanks to GCGlasgow for coming along, Rob, and @Mym - great to you meet you, and thanks for the cake! Went really well with the coffee.


----------



## pirate

I stopped in past your stall too early on for a flat white, it was good, cool little market too. That scotch eggs across from you were amazing too, probably the most expensive egg I've ever bought, but good none the less. Standard tourist photograph with my girlfriend.


----------



## jeebsy

I've had a few of those eggs, when i'm on the stall myself it's the nearest and quick thing to grab to eat. Baulk at the price every time but they are tasty.

Glad you liked your coffee!


----------



## mym

jeebsy said:


> @Mym - great to you meet you, and thanks for the cake! Went really well with the coffee.


As this implies, seven months after moving to Glasgow I finally was organised enough to visit today.

Looks good, unhipstery, very approachable and clearly very appealing to the public.

The stall is nice too











jeebsy said:


> and thanks for the cake! Went really well with the coffee.


You can't beat a good slab of Seed Cake with a hot drink IMO.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## jeebsy

Screenshot_2015-06-28-16-23-39.png by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Flickr is so shit for sharing. No idea why it's rotated like that
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/wF1RX6


Wish I'd seen this link before cricking my neck to read wtf was going on there..


----------



## Rompie

Just had a good read through this thread, what a journey! How are the retail bags selling? I'm currently in the process of setting up a market stall of sorts where retail beans will be a main focus along with a v60 brewbar to showcase them.


----------



## jeebsy

Still building it up, but sell 3-4 a market.


----------



## froggystyle

Who did you go with for public liability insurance @jeebsy ?


----------



## jeebsy

Intasure


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 15487


In the cockpit for the next four hours


----------



## coffeechap

nice, back in time for the tennis?


----------



## Rhys

Machines on a bit of a slant isn't it? EK looks nice and the machine looks good now it's all finished with its matching orange stickers


----------



## Scotford

Totally overkill for a farmers market.

I love it!


----------



## Rompie

Looks like you've got decent weather too. Nice one!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Fantastic Jeebsy. Do you sell beans as well? I reckon it would make a nice side line.


----------



## jlarkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Fantastic Jeebsy. Do you sell beans as well? I reckon it would make a nice side line.


Answer



jeebsy said:


> Still building it up, but sell 3-4 a market.


----------



## Phil104

Hope it's gone well today and the weather stayed fine - you deserve it.


----------



## risky

Rhys said:


> Machines on a bit of a slant isn't it? EK looks nice and the machine looks good now it's all finished with its matching orange stickers


I belive the machine is probably horizontal, it's to compensate for the market stall being shoogly


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> nice, back in time for the tennis?


Just got back in time to catch the end of the first set, really like Muguruza as a player but Williams is in the mood



Rhys said:


> Machines on a bit of a slant isn't it? EK looks nice and the machine looks good now it's all finished with its matching orange stickers





risky said:


> I belive the machine is probably horizontal, it's to compensate for the market stall being shoogly


Yep, the board with the machine on it is totally level (had a spirit level out to check). Took what I thought was plenty of wood to level the stall itself but the left side is at least six inches below the right so can either just live with it like that or i'll need to take a couple of bricks next time



urbanbumpkin said:


> Fantastic Jeebsy. Do you sell beans as well? I reckon it would make a nice side line.


  IMAG2046 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Yep - on the left. Sold two bags today.

Almost my busiest day today but it was a total breeze, had to reprogramme volumetrics two or three times but it was drifting by marginal amounts. Really happy with the consistency which is the main thing I was wanting to improve.

Got some really nice comments from people, made a couple who said they hadn't been into coffee that long espressos on the EK and they loved it, had a great chat with them. Another girl said it was the nicest flat white she'd ever had.

As much as i'd love to rotate beans and do different stuff, the yirg is a total crowdpleaser.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well done mate ..another great day by the sounds of it ...a day will come when you have to change the yirg , until them stick with a winner


----------



## jeebsy

The french guy on the stall next to me doesn't like the yirg much, he finds it really acidic and it's become a bit of a running joke. He's really into his wine though so he has a good palette and it's interesting talking to him about it. I took him some of the El Sal IMM to try and he said it was smoother but still a bit too acidic for him. Might need to get a couple of shots worth of Brighton Lanes for him to try.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Well, the new crop Rocko Mountain is landing in about four weeks and I hear it's even better than the current one, so maybe you won't have to change after all! The stall is looking great, sounds like you're progressing things all the time, which is the most important thing in my opinion.


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah looking at ways to constantly improve is what its all about. Think i'm at the stage now where its going to be marginal stuff rather than any big leaps and bounds. Filter is something I want to bring up a bit but didn't sell any today, also milk when steaming milk for two drinks at once, the consistency of the milk varies across the two pours.


----------



## jeebsy

And steaming for one drink with the 35cl motta. Ended up with milk on the counter (and my arms) too many times.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Sounds like it's going well and had sun for the duration of the market. well done.


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> , the consistency of the milk varies across the two pours.


Learning to split milk will help. In a larger jug you have to remember to stretch that extra bit.


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Learning to split milk will help. In a larger jug you have to remember to stretch that extra bit.


Yeah they showed me how to do this when i did a latte art thing at Curator's Coffee but i'm well out of practice.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> I took him some of the El Sal IMM to try and he said it was smoother but still a bit too acidic for him.


Too acidic? ooofffttt. I give it a 2/10 acidity


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Yeah they showed me how to do this when i did a latte art thing at Curator's Coffee but i'm well out of practice.


Practice more.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

At events, we'll often use a Chemex or even Aeropress to make brews in the quieter moments which we give out in paper spro cups as samples. We then do something like a 250g bag of beans for £7/8 including a drink. It seems to work pretty well for us. At a typical market, we can sell 40/50+ retail bags


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Practice more.


I'm on it. The thing at curators was in 2013.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> At events, we'll often use a Chemex or even Aeropress to make brews in the quieter moments which we give out in paper spro cups as samples. We then do something like a 250g bag of beans for £7/8 including a drink. It seems to work pretty well for us. At a typical market, we can sell 40/50+ retail bags


Mine are 7.50 with a free coffee. Having samples of brewed out is a good idea though.


----------



## Rhys

Were the hot scotch pies tempting? Were you doing swapsies, pies for coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I'm on it. The thing at curators was in 2013.
> 
> Mine are 7.50 with a free coffee. Having samples of brewed out is a good idea though.


A brazen would be super simple for this


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Were the hot scotch pies tempting? Were you doing swapsies, pies for coffee?


Nah but we do the mutual stallholder discount. Their pies are good.



Mrboots2u said:


> A brazen would be super simple for this


Also totally wanton


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Nah but we do the mutual stallholder discount. Their pies are good.
> 
> Also totally wanton


And an ek and a mythos is.....m


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> And an ek and a mythos is.....m


Required obviously. Would need to do all brewed on the brazen for it to be worthwhile, and I sell relatively few brewed coffees.


----------



## Gander24

Don't cry over split milk.....


----------



## Obnic

Did you ever find a good solution for rapid jug washing?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Required obviously. Would need to do all brewed on the brazen for it to be worthwhile, and I sell relatively few brewed coffees.


If you sold more retail bags as a result would help ( perhaps you might even recommend some Brazens and get a discount code from Gary to get them from HB ??? )


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> If you sold more retail bags as a result would help ( perhaps you might even recommend some Brazens and get a discount code from Gary to get them from HB ??? )


The forum discount still applies I believe


----------



## Phil104

Providing samples of brewed sounds a great idea. I wonder if most people's experience of brewed is so dire or simply non-existent (an Americano doesn't come close) that they don't know how good it can taste, especially when you want a longer drink. Overall, though, it has been a joy to follow your evolution.


----------



## jeebsy

It's a chicken and egg thing, I don't want to put 15 retail bags on the counter and only sell four as they only have a limited shelf life. I'll tutu putting samples out and if that starts driving things I'll think about it more.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The tutu should be good for getting noticed but you're a braver man than me.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

It is a dilemma though, retail bags work best when you have someone who is free enough to really engage the customer in the conversation, talk them through what's happening with the brews etc. It's actually pretty labour intensive to talk to people about strength, brewing basics etc etc.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The tutu should be good for getting noticed but you're a braver man than me.


It's a kilt


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> A brazen would be super simple for this


100% agreed, super simple to use, no faffing, coffee tastes good for a decent amount of time in the carafe. Can't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## jeebsy

Getting the car loaded up for this: http://glasgow.stv.tv/articles/1324690-sole-bloc-scotland-sneaker-festival-and-bloc-party-swg3-august-1/

Doing a 'colab' (to use sneaker speak) with Papercup. Papercup was where I had my first OMG coffee so super excited it. Hopefully be a busy day, think there's 600 tickets sold.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Good luck with that today jeebsy. Don't spend all your profits on trainers.


----------



## Gander24

@jeebsy @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Whats the espresso recipe you use for the yirg?


----------



## jeebsy

18 in 36 out in 27ish. Nothing too out there.

Hectic weekend, market was alright on Saturday (cheers to @bignorry for coming by) but yesterday at http://www.bakery47.com was mega, working inside so had luxuries like running water and a dedicated hot water boiler. Did just under 100 coffees in about three and a half hours. Coffee lemonade flew off the shelf. @mym and @JamesWallace came by

Good feedback on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630321778271850496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630316109376397312
The guys who run the bakery seemed pretty happy so hopefully turn it into a regular slot. Fell asleep on the couch at 8pm last night and woke up when my alarm when off at 6.30 this morning!


----------



## pirate

jeebsy said:


> 18 in 36 out in 27ish. Nothing too out there.
> 
> Hectic weekend, market was alright on Saturday (cheers to @bignorry for coming by) but yesterday at http://www.bakery47.com was mega, working inside so had luxuries like running water and a dedicated hot water boiler. Did just under 100 coffees in about three and a half hours. Coffee lemonade flew off the shelf. @mym and @JamesWallace came by
> 
> Good feedback on Twitter:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630321778271850496
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630316109376397312
> The guys who run the bakery seemed pretty happy so hopefully turn it into a regular slot. Fell asleep on the couch at 8pm last night and woke up when my alarm when off at 6.30 this morning!


I tried to convince the girlfriend that a drive from Aberdeen to Glasgow for a coffee and some cakes would be totally worth it. She wasn't convinced.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2141 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG2144 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG2148 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG2149 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG2151 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMG_20150809_104142 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## bignorry

Glad we finally dropped by. Was nice meeting you and the coffee wasn't too bad lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> imag2141 by wjheenan, on flickr


yes man!


----------



## jlarkin

Peanut butter chocolate croissants? It's good I didn't know about that place in advance, I'd have been happily driving all day yesterday for that! oh and obviously to try your coffee .


----------



## Rompie

These cakes look awesome. Oh and your setup


----------



## robashton

Rompie said:


> These cakes look awesome. Oh and your setup


Bakery47 is one of my favourite places to go on Sunday mornings, not just for the great coffee-bar pop-ups they seem to be hosting. I'd have loved to be here for Will's pop-up, but like the Back to Black one I missed it because I was out of the country.

Sounds like it went well - I hope to make it to the next one!


----------



## Phil104

pirate said:


> I tried to convince the girlfriend that a drive from Aberdeen to Glasgow for a coffee and some cakes would be totally worth it. She wasn't convinced.


But it's not just coffee and some cakes is it? It's like a road trip to the end of the rainbow and the orange pot of gold.


----------



## iroko

Great set up in the bakery, hard to believe It started with a brewtus, nice one.


----------



## Lawman

Thought I would pop over and check out jeebsy and It All Started Here stall at Patrick market on Saturday. Great to meet you jeebsy. Cracking set up and great coffee. Hope the business continues to grow. Need to make it over to the north of the city more often. Oh, and thanks for the beans, looking forward to them at my office tomorrow. Cheers Scott.

p.s recommend anyone who's near to pop over.


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers for stopping by, nice to meet you. Ended up being pretty busy then today was a sellout in the bakery. Had Assembly on, a Colombian Oporapa as 'house' spro and a Tio Emilio from Ecuador as a premium spro. Having learned nothing at all from last time I waited until this morning to dial it in (was ready to start dialling in eight minutes before the doors opened). The Colombian was a nice spro but the flavour profile was different to what I was expecting (same happened last time). Got pelters for describing it as a coffee coffee. The feedback on it was really good and people have been tweeting/instagramming nice things since so good day all in all. The Tio Emilio was cracking but very clean and crisp, not a flavour explosion but more of a well balanced and orchestrated coming together.

Coffee festival next Saturday with the Foundry boys, should be epic.


----------



## jeebsy

A look back to six months ago...









And a new sign


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Magick


----------



## jeebsy

It's cold and wet and I'm quiet so have some photos

View attachment 17744


View attachment 17745


View attachment 17746


View attachment 17747


View attachment 17748


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 17749


View attachment 17750


View attachment 17751


----------



## GCGlasgow

You not got the pavoni/major set up out with you today?


----------



## jeebsy

@MarkyP

  IMAG2771 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Blue is in, white is waste. GOing to put elbow joints on next week so the pipe isn't bent like that. THere's probably a good reason not to use that type of pipe for waste, sure i'll find out in due course


----------



## MarkyP

Thanks Jeebsy,

It looks like it will easily fit under a worktop and not take too much space!


----------



## coffeechap

that mini needs to get a whole lot bigger


----------



## The resurrection

How many tries did it take to get it all in the mini?


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> that mini needs to get a whole lot bigger


I'm working on it but the A4 can't come fast enough. Just need to find 2k from somewhere



The resurrection said:


> How many tries did it take to get it all in the mini?


It's been refined over a period of time, know precisely where everything goes. Having the small ek is invaluable

View attachment 17771


This is everything


----------



## Snakehips

jeebsy said:


> It's cold and wet and I'm quiet so have some photos
> 
> View attachment 17744


Wot! No Ikea candle holder?


----------



## Daren

I could see you in a van like mine mate (its got a fridge for the milk to!). Loads of Orange ex RAC ones around.... get it sign written for some free advertising - you know it makes sense


----------



## froggystyle

Proper beast looking set up now jeebsy, well done!


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I could see you in a van like mine mate (its got a fridge for the milk to!). Loads of Orange ex RAC ones around.... get it sign written for some free advertising - you know it makes sense


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161882876263?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT buy me this please Daz...


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161882876263?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT buy me this please Daz...


I would but It's not orange and you can't sleep in it comfortably? (and you'd look like an old man) I don't understand? 

Here you go.... Buy this http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252167803992&alt=web


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I would but It's not orange and you can't sleep in it comfortably? (and you'd look like an old man) I don't understand?
> 
> Here you go.... Buy this http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252167803992&alt=web


I'd need to sell my flat to buy that, not sure I'm quite at that stage yet


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> I'd need to sell my flat to buy that, not sure I'm quite at that stage yet


You could sell the flat and live in the van! Give up work and go on a "All started here" world tour!!


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> I would but It's not orange and you can't sleep in it comfortably? (and you'd look like an old man) I don't understand?
> 
> Here you go.... Buy this http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252167803992&alt=web


might get tha myself, looks nice


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I really want one too.


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> I really want one too.





coffeechap said:


> might get tha myself, looks nice


Clearly men of good taste (we need to request an exclusive sub-forum)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Clearly men of good taste (we need to request an exclusive sub-forum)


LOL. The Men who want vans sub forums. 

We had a few of our friends come to our wedding and stayed over vans. Mainly VW and Mazda's. Please note we weren't getting married on a travellers site, it was on a farm in Wales.

I did have a serious van envy.

Buy me this Van Daren!!!!!


----------



## Tewdric

Maybe a syndicate could work, like hobby pilots do with Cessnas?


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> It's cold and wet and I'm quiet so have some photos
> 
> View attachment 17744
> 
> 
> View attachment 17745
> 
> 
> View attachment 17746
> 
> 
> View attachment 17747
> 
> 
> View attachment 17748


@jeebsy - where to your store your milk? How do you keep it cold? (I know thats not a problem for 11 months in the year in Glasgow!)


----------



## jeebsy

Tewdric said:


> Maybe a syndicate could work, like hobby pilots do with Cessnas?


That would be fine until we both needed to use it on the same day



Daren said:


> @jeebsy - where to your store your milk? How do you keep it cold? (I know thats not a problem for 11 months in the year in Glasgow!)


I use a Thermos box with some ice in it, keeps things mega chilled


----------



## PPapa

I was planning to pop in on Saturday to the Farmer's market (meaning to do it for few months now!), what time do you usually get ready @jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy

Officially it opens at 10 but i'm usually ready to serve around 9


----------



## PPapa

Cool, thanks.


----------



## jeebsy

We did a cool event over the weekend, some words on it here:https://allstartedhere.wordpress.com/2016/03/07/section-33-the-aftermath/

https://allstartedhere.wordpress.com/2016/03/07/section-33-the-aftermath/


----------



## El carajillo

Looked most impressive jeebsy, pity it was not much nearer, I could have enjoyed that


----------



## PPapa

Seems like you added quotes to the url= bit. There was no link showing up on Tapatalk:









This should work

EDIT: Nevermind, it seems like it was due to the new line character in between the URL tags.


----------



## Daren

Great write up Jeebsy - I'm up soon so will make a special detour to catch you somewhere


----------



## Rhys

Nice little write up there Jeebsy, the venison looked lovely.. Love the cups as well, orange and grey work well together


----------



## iroko

Great pics, It all looks delicious.


----------



## CoffeeJam

Had a delicious flat white on Saturday. Will be back.


----------



## jeebsy

CoffeeJam said:


> Had a delicious flat white on Saturday. Will be back.


Thanks for the feedback. Say hi next time!


----------



## michaelg

Great flat white made by @jeebsy at Bakery 47 today. Could really taste the strawberry in the Rocko. So impressive to see a queue of 15 people waiting for the bakery to open but their bread is awesome. The bacon sarnies I made for the guy doing up our garden with it went down a treat and he even commented that the bread was delicious.


----------



## Drewster

Hippo Birdys to "It all started here"

Go Jeebsy!!!!


----------



## Scotford

Echoing @Drewster


----------



## PPapa

Didn't know it was a birthday today, but still enjoyed coffee today from Jeebsy







.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

PPapa said:


> Didn't know it was a birthday today, but still enjoyed coffee today from Jeebsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How did you find the Bokasso? We've been loving it with the lever.


----------



## PPapa

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> How did you find the Bokasso? We've been loving it with the lever.


I'm still getting into the espresso, so I can't tell what's a good bean as Jeebsy makes everything taste wonderful. Especially compared to other cafes that have less consistent spros.

I had both Ek and Mythos shots today, loved the fruitiness and nice acidity. Less crazy than Rocko, that's for sure.

I got some beans from Jeebsy as a thank you for the Zario brew station and loved it in V60/Chemex. It probably has a good potential for long steeping, methinks? Gonna try it tomorrow.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, a long steep will produce fruity delights I'm sure. It is such a clean coffee.


----------



## PPapa

@jeebsy you forgot to update your signature







.


----------



## jeebsy

Very pleased to get a 5 heart rating on the new Scottish Coffee Lovers app!

  Screenshot_2016-05-08-13-19-12.png by wjheenan, on Flickr

To read the full thing buy the app! It's worthwhile if you're into decent coffee in Scotland.


----------



## froggystyle

Well done fella!


----------



## AMCD300

Rock and Roll baby! Good job...


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Very pleased to get a 5 heart rating on the new Scottish Coffee Lovers app!
> 
> Screenshot_2016-05-08-13-19-12.png by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> To read the full thing buy the app! It's worthwhile if you're into decent coffee in Scotland.


You deserve it dude, takes some gumption to put the dream in place well done.


----------



## iroko

Are you using an L2 now.


----------



## GCGlasgow

iroko said:


> Are you using an L2 now.


I think that pictures from the Glasgow coffee festival on the foundry stand.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

We did the festival jointly. We provided the L2 and the coffee, Jeebsy provided the grinders and the PUSH tamper. Such a good day.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We did the festival jointly. We provided the L2 and the coffee, Jeebsy provided the grinders and the PUSH tamper. Such a good day.


It was an amazing day, some people i talk to still remember our spro which is good going considering there were so many stalls and it was pushing six months ago


----------



## @3aan

Jeebs where are You on Facebook? Like to got Friends with You!

@3aan

http://www.facebook.com/A3koffie


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> It was an amazing day, some people i talk to still remember our spro which is good going considering there were so many stalls and it was pushing six months ago


Next time it will be better. Remember we had electricity issues and so we didn't even have time to get everything dialled in before the doors opened. I found it pretty stressful being the only people there with no electricity. I remember seeing the La Marzocco guys kicking back and relaxing before we'd even got lights on our machine!


----------



## jeebsy

@3aan said:


> Jeebs where are You on Facebook? Like to got Friends with You!
> 
> @3aan
> 
> www.facebook.com/A3koffie


www.facebook.com/allstartedhere


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> It was an amazing day, some people i talk to still remember our spro which is good going considering there were so many stalls and it was pushing six months ago


Your spro was the only one I remember anyway. Head and shoulders above anything else being served there IMO.


----------

